# Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

						Das heutzutage beliebte Streaming von Let's-Play-Videos und Co. unterliegt laut Auffassung der zuständigen Landesmedienanstalten teilweise der gleichen Rechtslage wie das Fernsehen, was für den Ersteller des Programms den Erwerb einer teuren Rundfunklizenz bedeuten würde. Mit "Gronkh" befindet sich aktuell ein weiterer deutscher Streaming-Sender in dieser Lage.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*


----------



## Lucifer2607 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Bei einem 24/7 Betrieb konnte ich es ja noch ansatzweise nachvollziehen, wenn auch meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinnig. Aber bei nur 2 Tagen die Woche, was geht da bei denen schief? Im Grunde ist kein Stramer demnach mehr sicher  Ich hoffe nur es wird ein vernünftiges Urteil gefällt, sonst nimmt das überhand


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Geldgier Ahoi!!!!

Entweder bezahlt jeder Streamer oder gar nichts!   der Chef der die Rundfunklizenz erst ins Rollen gebracht hat, soll wieder bei RTL gehen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Wär mir viel zu blöd, einfach ins nächste Land hinter die Grenze umziehen und gut ist.
Typisch Deutschland, scheint den Behörden mal wieder langweilig zu sein. 
Mir ist nicht mal klar, auf welcher moralischen Grundlagen dieser Schwachsinn basieren soll. Jungenschutz kann ich verstehen, aber die Gebühr ist ja wohl reine Geldmacherei.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Ich an Gronkhs (und anderen Streamern) würde halt einfach das Streamen aufhören und wieder klassisch auf YT Videos hochladen.
Den ganzen Live Stream Hype verstehe ich nicht. Beim TV geht man weg von festen Sendezeiten und nutzt vermehrt Netflix und Co.. Aber beim Lets Playen geht man hin zu festen Zeiten


----------



## Illuminatus17 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich an Gronkhs (und anderen Streamern) würde halt einfach das Streamen aufhören und wieder klassisch auf YT Videos hochladen.
> Den ganzen Live Stream Hype verstehe ich nicht. Beim TV geht man weg von festen Sendezeiten und nutzt vermehrt Netflix und Co.. Aber beim Lets Playen geht man hin zu festen Zeiten



Naja, ich finde das nicht schlecht, da man dort dann zum Teil mit den Streamern zusammen spielen kann.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber &quot;Gronkh&quot; soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich an Gronkhs (und anderen Streamern) würde halt einfach das Streamen aufhören und wieder klassisch auf YT Videos hochladen.
> Den ganzen Live Stream Hype verstehe ich nicht. Beim TV geht man weg von festen Sendezeiten und nutzt vermehrt Netflix und Co.. Aber beim Lets Playen geht man hin zu festen Zeiten



Ist ja nicht so als ob die Streams hinterher in der Regel nicht abrufbereit wären.
Es geht hierbei viel eher um Interaktion mit den Zuschauern oder zumindest jenen das Gefühl zu vermitteln, man wäre am Video mit beteiligt.
Auch das Thema Feedback zu bestimmten Dingen kann man direkt so live erfragen. 
Bei einem normalen Video antworten vielleicht 1/10 auf die im Video gestellte Frage(n). 

Davon ab kann man via twitch noch gut extra Cash einräumen, wenn man die richtigen Partner im Boot hat. 

Daher wird man mit Sicherheit so schnell nicht darauf verzichten.
Zumal es für einen YouTuber der davon lebt im zweifelsfreie Lebenswichtig sein kann aktuelle Trends wie eben twitch zu folgen.


----------



## azzih (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Youtube hat ja vor kurzem erst Werbegelder massiv gekürzt, da wird das Streamen per twitch halt immer wichtiger.

Würde mir an deren Stelle halt auch erstmal gute Anwälte nehmen. Kann gut sein das hier die Rundfunkgebühr auf sehr wackeligen rechtlichen Beinen steht.


----------



## Silverfalcon (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Gronkh und Pietsmiet haben sich zusammengetan um wohl mit Lobbyarbeit eine Gesetzesänderung durchzubringen (was durchaus Jahre dauern kann). Das Twitch-Streamen wird wohl vorerst eingestellt, weil der Aufwand für die Lizenz echt gewaltig ist (5000€ + 2 Fachangestelle für Sendebetrieb und Jugendschutz).


----------



## BiJay (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Solange das Internet nicht fest im Gesetz verankert ist, werden solche Sachen immer wieder aufkommen. Der eigentliche Sinn für Rundfunklizenzen war die begrenzte Anzahl an Frequenzen, über die man senden kann. Durch diese Hürde wollte man Kleinsender daran hindern unnötig die Frequenzen zu belegen. Der Ansicht einiger nach fällt das Internet mit unter Radio/Fernsehen, sodass dort auch solche Lizenzen benötigt werden sollen. Dass der eigentliche Hintergedanke hier aber keinen Sinn ergibt, interessiert denen wohl überhaupt nicht. Übrigens kann man dem umgehen, wenn man keine feste Streamzeiten hat. Besser wäre es aber, wenn der Gesetzgeber mal ausem Knick kommt und endlich ins digitale Zeitalter ankommt.


----------



## Xtreme RS (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Wenn es helfen würde diesen generellen Wildwuchs in der Branche einzudämmen wäre es ja noch OK. Kann ja nicht normal sein, dass die jeden ... in die Kamera halten und Meinung machen können wie die wollen und dafür noch ein Haufen Geld hinterher geworfen bekommen.
Bei manchen Kanälen frage ich mich wirklich, für was die eigentlich Videos machen?

Leider wird es nur wieder darauf hinauslaufen, dass es auf beiden Seiten nur ums Geld und Selbstdarstellung und nicht um irgendeinen Schutz geht.

Übrigens betreibe ich meine Hobbys auch ohne Einkünfteerziehlungsabsicht und nur für mich selbst, soll auch ganz schön sein!


----------



## Terracresta (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Wenn es helfen würde diesen generellen Wildwuchs in der Branche einzudämmen wäre es ja noch OK. Kann ja nicht normal sein, dass die jeden ... in die Kamera halten und Meinung machen können wie die wollen und dafür noch ein Haufen Geld hinterher geworfen bekommen.
> Bei manchen Kanälen frage ich mich wirklich, für was die eigentlich Videos machen?
> 
> Leider wird es nur wieder darauf hinauslaufen, dass es auf beiden Seiten nur ums Geld und Selbstdarstellung und nicht um irgendeinen Schutz geht.
> ...



Lieber hab ich Youtuber, die schauen kann oder auch nicht und denen ich nichts zahlen muss, als wie jeden Monat durch die Rundfunkgebühr für etwas abgezockt zu werden, dass ich nicht nutze. Willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass die Meinungsmache und Sendequalität von öffentlich-rechtlichen und Privatsender besser wäre. Die sind genauso voll von Selbstdarstellern (Gottschalk, Schmidt und Co. erfüllen wohl kaum den Bildungsauftrag) und sinnfreien Meinungen.

Abgesehen davon ist die "News" alt.


----------



## Xtreme RS (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Terracresta schrieb:


> Lieber hab ich Youtuber, die schauen kann oder auch nicht und denen ich nichts zahlen muss, als wie jeden Monat durch die Rundfunkgebühr für etwas abgezockt zu werden, dass ich nicht nutze. Willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass die Meinungsmache und Sendequalität von öffentlich-rechtlichen und Privatsender besser wäre. Die sind genauso voll von Selbstdarstellern (Gottschalk, Schmidt und Co. erfüllen wohl kaum den Bildungsauftrag) und sinnfreien Meinungen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist die "News" alt.



Du kannst es aber Nutzen und das macht den Unterschied... ich war nie an einer Uni und muss es doch über meine gezahlten Steuergelder finanzieren und die Feuerwehr hab ich auch noch nie gebraucht.

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien sind die beste bzw. ehrlichste und unabhängigste Quelle von Nachrichten, die wir bekommen können. Die Gebühr lässt eine gewisse Transparenz über die Herkunft der Gelder für die Party zu. Bei Youtubern und anderen weiß man nie woher das viele Geld kommt.

Das es schwarze Schafe und Selbstbedienungsmentalität gibt, wird man kaum vermeiden können.


----------



## efdev (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Wenn es helfen würde diesen generellen Wildwuchs in der Branche einzudämmen wäre es ja noch OK. Kann ja nicht normal sein, dass die jeden ... in die Kamera halten und Meinung machen können wie die wollen und dafür noch ein Haufen Geld hinterher geworfen bekommen.
> Bei manchen Kanälen frage ich mich wirklich, für was die eigentlich Videos machen?
> 
> Leider wird es nur wieder darauf hinauslaufen, dass es auf beiden Seiten nur ums Geld und Selbstdarstellung und nicht um irgendeinen Schutz geht.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich was ist denn dein Problem damit? 
Ist ja nicht so als seist du gezwungen jeden Mist zu schauen, ich finde es hingegen schön das es immer mehr Leute gibt die von etwas leben können das ihnen Spaß macht und einige mich dabei sogar unterhalten 

Ich finde es daher eher schwach sich zu wünschen das davon weniger Leute leben können nur weil das eigene Hobby kein Geld einbringt 
Am besten sollten Musiker auch nur noch für Lau auftreten immerhin ist das bei den meisten auch Hobby


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Jetzt wird wieder groß gemeckert, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, kann man das doch nachvollziehen!
Gerade hier im Forum nörgeln dann viele bei solchen Dingen? Gerade hier sollte man wissen, dass auch der Staat mit der Zeit gehen muss und dann dementsprechend natürlich auch solche Entscheidungen getroffen werden "müssen"! Warum sollten denn in Euren Augen klassische Unternehmen mehr (oder überhaupt etwas !) bezahlen müssen, Nutzer der modernen Kommunikationswege aber nicht? Manchmal finde ich viele Menschen hier im Forum sehr blauäugig, einfach weil viele hier scheinbar denken, dass die modernen Möglichkeiten irgendwie von Gesetzen und Pflichten ausgesondert existieren sollten - was natürlich Quatsch ist.


----------



## Mitwed (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Du kannst es aber Nutzen und das macht den Unterschied... ich war nie an einer Uni und muss es doch über meine gezahlten Steuergelder finanzieren und die Feuerwehr hab ich auch noch nie gebraucht.
> 
> Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien sind die beste bzw. ehrlichste und unabhängigste Quelle von Nachrichten, die wir bekommen können. Die Gebühr lässt eine gewisse Transparenz über die Herkunft der Gelder für die Party zu. Bei Youtubern und anderen weiß man nie woher das viele Geld kommt.
> 
> Das es schwarze Schafe und Selbstbedienungsmentalität gibt, wird man kaum vermeiden können.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen leistungsloser "Enteignung (Steuer)" und aufgezwungener "Leistung?" wie die GEZ (vertraglich unterschrieben zwischen 2 Parteien auf kosten eines Dritten). 

"Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien sind die beste bzw. ehrlichste und  unabhängigste Quelle von Nachrichten, die wir bekommen können" und aus meinem Popas kommt ein Regenbogen mit mehreren Töpfen voller Gold raus.


----------



## magKekse (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

"Mit einer Rundfunklizenz muss sich das ausgestrahlte Programm an die Richtlinien des deutschen Fernsehens halten."

Muss Gronkh dann auch so ein langweiligen Content bieten wie das "deutsche Fernsehen"?


----------



## Mephisto_xD (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Bin gespalten. Wenn man sich den Gesetzestext durchliest, und "Gronkh" als Sender betrachtet, nicht Twitch, besteht wohl kein Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der Forderung der Landesmedienanstalt. Und in einem Rechtsstaat gibt es eben keine spontanen Ausnahmen, nur weil das Gesetz veraltet ist. Ist in diesem Fall natürlich unkomfortabel, aber das schützt die Allgemeinheit im Zweifel vor willkürlichen Urteilen und trennt die Rechtssprechung von der Rechtsschreibung.

In wie weit das Gesetz noch zeitgemäß ist kann natürlich diskutiert werden. Hier müsste aber die Politik ran, nicht die Richter. Der einzige (mir bekannte) Weg für die Judikative direkt gegen ein Gesetz zu entscheiden wäre es für verfassungswidrig zu erklären. Vielleicht als Eingriff in die Meinungsfreiheit (--> nur Zahlende dürfen ihre Meinung live vertreten?), aber das müsste dann durch alle Instanzen geklagt werden.

Und unsere Herren Politiker haben so gar kein Interesse an einer Änderung des Gesetzes. Sie würden direkt Geld verlieren, die Rundfunk- und Fernsehlobby ist garantiert größer als die Twitchlobby, und außerdem verliert man die Meinungshoheit noch weiter wenn selbst Hinz und Kunz irgendwelchen unbequemen Mist selbst produzieren könnte.



magKekse schrieb:


> Muss Gronkh dann auch so ein langweiligen Content bieten wie das "deutsche Fernsehen"?


Mit Steuergeldern finanzierte "Qualitätsproduktionen" bitte.

Die Frage ist wohl eher, wird Gronkh dann auch an Fernseh- und Rundfunkförderung etc beteiligt?


----------



## Xtreme RS (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Mein Problem ist das Elend was ich jeden Tag sehe und dann kommen die, und meinen man würde Sie ungerecht behandeln. Warum muss das überall durch die Presse gehen? Man hätte das alles ohne aufsehen regeln können. Aber alles ist wieder besser als keine PR.

Ja die armen Promis, falscher Sponsor im Fernsehen gezeigt, Steuern hinterzogen und Pleite weil an der 10. Luxusviller übernommen oder einfach nur Tod weil Drogenmissbrauch aus Langweile.

"Wert der Arbeit" - damit beschäftige ich mich fast täglich? Doch was ist eigentlich noch was wert?



Mitwed schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen leistungsloser "Enteignung (Steuer)" und aufgezwungener "Leistung?" wie die GEZ (vertraglich unterschrieben zwischen 2 Parteien auf kosten eines Dritten).
> 
> "Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien sind die beste bzw. ehrlichste und unabhängigste Quelle von Nachrichten, die wir bekommen können" und aus meinem Popas kommt ein Regenbogen mit mehreren Töpfen voller Gold raus.



Hast du belastbare Beweise, dass das mit den Medien nicht so ist?


Edit: Zitat noch eingebunden


----------



## Schrotti (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien sind die beste bzw. ehrlichste und unabhängigste Quelle von Nachrichten, die wir bekommen können. Die Gebühr lässt eine gewisse Transparenz über die Herkunft der Gelder für die Party zu.



Das ist deine Meinung? Dann tust du mir Leid!


----------



## Atma (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sind längst ein Auslaufmodell, sie wollen es nur nicht wahrhaben und versuchen mit aller Macht in Form von Zwangsabgaben wie der Rundfunkgebühr dagegen anzukämpfen. Hoffentlich geht die Geschichte zu Gunsten von Gronkh & Co. aus. Youtube oder Prime schau ich allemal lieber als den Quatsch der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender. Ich frage mich jedes Jahr wofür all die Milliarden Euro verpulvert werden ...


----------



## Vykynger (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Es ist traurig, dass es so weit gekommen ist. Aber Schuld sind in dem Fall nicht die Medienanstalten sondern die Politik, die sich seit Jahre dagegen sträubt die Gesetze zu reformieren. Der Peter von Pietsmiet hat dazu ein gutes Video gemacht, in dem er alles sachlich und ruhig erklärt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



magKekse schrieb:


> "Mit einer Rundfunklizenz muss sich das ausgestrahlte Programm an die Richtlinien des deutschen Fernsehens halten."
> 
> Muss Gronkh dann auch so ein langweiligen Content bieten wie das "deutsche Fernsehen"?




ja er muss zusätzlich noch mit Thomas gotschalk auftreten und im Musikanten Statdl singen


----------



## vakabaka (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Vykynger schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, dass es so weit gekommen ist. Aber Schuld sind in dem Fall nicht die Medienanstalten sondern die Politik, die sich seit Jahre dagegen sträubt die Gesetze zu reformieren. der Peter von Pietsmiet hat dazu ein gutes Video gemacht, in dem er alles Sachlich und ruhig erklärt.


oder: wir haben die Schuld, das solche Politik erst möglich ist. Aber im September werden wieder die "Opas" von GroKo gewählt und dieses Internet wird weiter Neuland bleiben.

Eigentlich bin ich nicht gegen eine Regelung, nur die Gleichstellung mit den großen Sendern geht eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## spawa93 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Deutsche Bürokraten erfreuen regelmässig die Menschheit


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



juko888 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird wieder groß gemeckert, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, kann man das doch nachvollziehen!
> Gerade hier im Forum nörgeln dann viele bei solchen Dingen? Gerade hier sollte man wissen, dass auch der Staat mit der Zeit gehen muss und dann dementsprechend natürlich auch solche Entscheidungen getroffen werden "müssen"! Warum sollten denn in Euren Augen klassische Unternehmen mehr (oder überhaupt etwas !) bezahlen müssen, Nutzer der modernen Kommunikationswege aber nicht? Manchmal finde ich viele Menschen hier im Forum sehr blauäugig, einfach weil viele hier scheinbar denken, dass die modernen Möglichkeiten irgendwie von Gesetzen und Pflichten ausgesondert existieren sollten - was natürlich Quatsch ist.



Mit Sicherheit hast du auch Recht aber die Preise für Lizenzen sollten im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich an Gronkhs (und anderen Streamern) würde halt einfach das Streamen aufhören und wieder klassisch auf YT Videos hochladen. Den ganzen Live Stream Hype verstehe ich nicht...



Hast du mitbekommen wer dieses Jahr alles einen Webvideopreis bekommen hat? Da war doch so eine Oma mit ihrem Enkel dabei, richtig?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5Nt_ytKdEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier kannst du mal schauen warum die Oma überhaupt so bekannt ist bzw. so schnell so bekannt wurde:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiGQwVPpwXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oder ein anderes bekanntes Beispiel für einen Twitch-Raid:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kD4eMQTkAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Livestreams bedeutet eben nicht, wie in der News behauptet, "Streaming von Lets Play Videos". Livestreams sind in der Regel etwas komplett anderes. Siehe zb. Streams wie *FriendlyFire*. Livestreams bieten die Möglichkeit fast schon unbegrenzt mit seinen Zuschauern interagieren zu können. Sei es als Re-Stream zu Events wie der E3, oder als Möglichkeit MIT seinen Zuschauern Spiele zu spielen, oder mit ihnen andere (Nischen-) Kanäle zu raiden, usw.

Dazu kommt, dass die Livestreams (sei es mit, oder wie meistens der Fall ohne Product-Placement) eine weitere und nicht zu verachtende Einnahmequelle sind. Ob über die Abos der Zuschauer (für Amazon-Prime User sogar kostenlose Abos), oder eben durch direkte Spenden usw. Mancher Streamer ist sogar nur auf Twitch tätig, und nicht auf Youtube o.ä., und verdient damit seinen Lebensunterhalt. Und gerade die direkte Kommunikationsmöglichkeit ist hier quasi ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal dieser Livestreams, was auch für die Zuschauer/Fans sehr wichtig ist. Wo sonst als in einem Livestream kann man seinen "Idolen"mal so nahe sein? Oder sich so direkt auch untereinander (Fan2Fan) austauschen? Richtig, nirgends.



juko888 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird wieder groß gemeckert, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, kann man das doch nachvollziehen!
> Gerade hier im Forum nörgeln dann viele bei solchen Dingen? Gerade hier  sollte man wissen, dass auch der Staat mit der Zeit gehen muss und dann  dementsprechend natürlich auch solche Entscheidungen getroffen werden  "müssen"! Warum sollten denn in Euren Augen klassische Unternehmen mehr  (oder überhaupt etwas !) bezahlen müssen, Nutzer der modernen  Kommunikationswege aber nicht? Manchmal finde ich viele Menschen hier im  Forum sehr blauäugig, einfach weil viele hier scheinbar denken, dass  die modernen Möglichkeiten irgendwie von Gesetzen und Pflichten  ausgesondert existieren sollten - was natürlich Quatsch ist.



Sorry, aber was du sagst ist Unsinn. Hier geht es überhaupt nicht darum, dass für  Streamer (oder auch Youtuber) gar keine Regeln gelten sollen. Hier geht es  darum, dass man Regeln auf ein Medium anwendet, wofür sie aber nie  gedacht waren. Und genau das sagen eigentlich auch die  Landesmedienanstalten. Sie tun das nicht weil sie der Meinung sind es  wäre so 100%ig korrekt, sondern um darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass es genau das  nämlich nicht ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8VtQjU2yy5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es geht also einzig darum eine Regelung zu finden die dem Medium entsprechend passend/angepasst ist, und nicht einfach eine Regelung umzusetzen, die mal aus völlig anderen Gründen, und für ein ganz anderes Medium, gesetzt wurden. Und mal zu Thema bezahlen: Die großen Streamer haben überhaupt kein Problem damit, die (völlig überzogenen!) Kosten stemmen zu können. Die meisten von denen könnten das aus der Portokasse zahlen.

Das Problem sind die Auswirkungen auf die kleinen Streamer. Die können sowas nämlich nicht mal eben einfach so bezahlen. Da würde eine konsequente Umsetzung solcher nicht angepassten Regelungen nämlich bedeuten, das hunderte oder tausende Streamer ihr Hobby einstellen müssten. Nur weil die kleinen Streamer quasi keine Stimme haben, setzen sich die großen Streamer für sie ein. Denn auch diese großen Streamer haben ALLE mal klein angefangen.

Weitermachen.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung? Dann tust du mir Leid!


Vielleicht stimmt die eigene Wahrnehmung ja auch vielleicht einfach nicht mit der Realität überein. Wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## wurstkuchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Hä? Die Meldung ist von April. Und PietSmiet war von März... Ich hatte mitunter Gronkh übrigens bei der Rundfunkanstalt erwähnt bzw den Tip gegeben, ihn doch auch mal bitte zur Kasse zu beten, weil ich es unfair fand, dass nur PietSmiet angeschrieben wurde. Wenn schon, dann alle. Hatte einfach mal aus Interesse ne eMail an die NRW Medienanstalt geschickt Mitte März und es kam auch eine nette Antwort. Kann also sein, dass das alles auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist mit Gronkh.


----------



## pphs (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

diesem lappen sollte man alles entziehen. wie der an seine follower gekommen ist zeigt, wie verblendet und verdummt die "szene" ist.. von pietsmiet fang ich garnicht erst an. einfach nur müll die beiden.


----------



## efdev (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



pphs schrieb:


> diesem lappen sollte man alles entziehen. wie der an seine follower gekommen ist zeigt, wie verblendet und verdummt die "szene" ist..



Mir gefällt nicht was du hier schreibst dir sollte man auch alles entziehen was du dir im leben erarbeitet hast oder erarbeiten wirst


----------



## Nuallan (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



pphs schrieb:


> diesem lappen sollte man alles entziehen. wie der an seine follower gekommen ist zeigt, wie verblendet und verdummt die "szene" ist.



Die "Szene" ist einfach jung. Da waren wir doch alle verblendet und dumm. Und da ist auch das riesen Problem, was ich mit der ganzen Sache habe: Die Spenden.

Das Video oben wo Gronkh einen Nobody überrascht ist ne nette Aktion, aber wenn ich da einzelne Spenden von 200 oder sogar 2500€ (!) durchs Bild sausen sehe wird mir extrem schlecht. Da sind teilweise Texte dabei, die 100% von Minderjährigen stammen. Mit einem Knopfdruck an seine Stars spenden, sowas darf einfach nicht existieren. Ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die das Geld ihrer Konfirmation etc. "gespendet" haben, nur um einmal kurz erwähnt zu werden. Man stelle sich nur mal vor die Mädels könnten per Knopfdruck an Heidi Klum oder wer auch immer grade angesagt ist "spenden" um mal kurz im Bild zu sein. Sowas ist krank und gehört sofort abgeschafft bzw. eingedämmt bevor es noch weiter ausartet.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Das Thema ist nicht direkt alt. INU.ID hat das auch sehr schön aufgearbeitet - es geht gar nicht darum, dass hier der Staat den Streamern das Geld aus den Taschen zieht, sondern sie aufziegen, dass da was nicht passt. Es leigt sogar eh schon ein Gesetzesentwurf vor, nur kümmert sich keiner darum, weil es halt bis jetzt "nicht wichtig" erschein und Streamer ja auch keine Lobbyisten in dem Sinn haben, die dafür sorgen, dass deren Anträge etc. zuerst bearbeitet werden. Man sollte sich wirklich das zweite verlinkte Video, welches von INU.ID gepostet wurde, anschauen, das klärt noch einmal auf.


----------



## remember5 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Der Internetfaschismus grasiert brutalst. Ich sehe schon einige hier im Forum die sich als Blockwarte anbiedern.
Der Faschismus damals war nicht nur durch das Schweigen einiger sondern auch durch das starke Mitwirken vieler möglich.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Da sind teilweise Texte dabei, die 100% von Minderjährigen stammen. Mit einem Knopfdruck an seine Stars spenden, sowas darf einfach nicht existieren. Ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die das Geld ihrer Konfirmation etc. "gespendet" haben, nur um einmal kurz erwähnt zu werden.


Deswegen hat in der Regel jeder Spender die Möglichkeit nachträglich die Spende zu stornieren, oder (falls es schon zu spät ist) zurückzufordern. Dazu kommt, dass die Spenden (wenn sie angezeigt werden) normalerweise immer angezeigt werden, egal ob du 1€ oder 10.000€ spendest. Und bei vielen Streamern (PhunkRoyal zb.) werden während des Streams gar keine Spenden angezeigt, sondern sich zb. am Ende des Stream (falls überhaupt) bedankt.

Du hast schon Leute gesehen die das Geld ihrer Konfirmation gespendet haben? Na also wenn das kein Grund ist Spenden allgemein zu verbieten...

Wie heißt es so schön: Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muß man sich verdienen.

Dann versucht doch wenigstens euren Neid in etwas bessere Argumente zu verpacken.


----------



## egert217 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Da ist es doch nett wenn man is Österreich wohnt... Hier ist bis jetzt noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen Streamer als Fernsehsender anzusehen, außerdem ist der Strom billiger 
EDIT: Ach ja und danke an die Deutschen für ihre Umweltplaketten... Die haben mir nen netten 2004 V70 zu nem absoluten schnäppchenpreis beschert, weil man den offensichtlich nicht mehr in der Stadt fahren kann


----------



## Nuallan (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Du hast schon Leute gesehen die das Geld ihrer Konfirmation gespendet haben? Na also wenn das kein Grund ist Spenden allgemein zu verbieten...



Gegen Spenden für kleine Streamer, die ihre Krankenhausrechnung bezahlen oder sich ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen wollen hab ich sicher nichts. Aber für die großen Fische, die das definitiv nicht mehr nötig haben sollte es verboten werden, ja. Wie das genau geregelt werden sollte ist mir latte. Ich weiß nur, dass ich es in der jetzigen Form abartig finde. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann versucht doch wenigstens euren Neid in etwas bessere Argumente zu verpacken.



Klar würde ich auch gerne ne vierstellige Summe pro Stunde mit quatschen verdienen. Aber wenn YouTube/Switch-"Stars" ihre Kind.. ähh.. "Fans" ausnehmen hört der Spaß (und auch der Neid) für mich ganz sicher auf.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Andererseits verdienen diese Youtuber auch viel Geld durch die ganzen Werbeanzeigen.

Ich fände es unbefriedigend wenn ich mein Geld lediglich durch Werbung verdiene, die anderen einfach nur auf den Sack geht.

Da wird wohl einigen auf dem Sterbebett die Augen aufgehen wenn sie realisieren, dass sie außer Youtube-Videos zu produzieren nichts produktives erreicht haben in ihrem Leben.


----------



## hfb (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



BiJay schrieb:


> Besser wäre es aber, wenn der Gesetzgeber mal ausem Knick kommt und endlich ins digitale Zeitalter ankommt.



Nicht unbedingt. Wenn er das genauso dilettantisch angeht wie so manch anderes Gesetz, ist die heutige Grauzone vielleicht noch das kleinere Übel.
Und wenn er ausnahmsweise mal seine Hausaufgaben macht, könnte es durchaus sein, dass die Gesetze, die dann entstehen, den Freunden der umsonst-und-kostenlos-und-grenzenlos-frei-Kultur trotzdem nicht gefallen werden...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Muss er doch eh nicht aus der eigenen Kasse zahlen 

In der Vergangenheit ist er durch die halbe Welt gereist - das dürfte um einiges teurer gewesen sein von daher wird er bzw. seine Firma oder irgendein Sponsor oder was weiß ich wer die Kohle für eine Rundfunklizenz locker machen können


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber für die großen Fische, die das definitiv nicht mehr nötig haben sollte es verboten werden, ja. Wie das genau geregelt werden sollte ist mir latte. Ich weiß nur, dass ich es in der jetzigen Form abartig finde.


Was genau findest du denn "abartig"? Ich zb. bin einer der zahlreichen Spender. Weißt du warum ich spende? Zb. weil ich im Internetz Werbung blockiere. Die Content-Creator, deren Stuff ich täglich konsumiere, bekommen also von meinen Views in der Regel keinen einzigen Cent. Als Ausgleich versuche ich, wo es eben geht, mich auf alternativen Wegen zu bedanken. Auf Twitch zb. einmal über das für mich kostenlose und monatlich neu zu vergebende Abo. Da es mich durch mein Amazon-Prime nichts kostet, kann ich auch gut damit Leben, das etwa 50% (je nach vom Streamer ausgehandelten Konditionen) an den Seitenbetreiber gehen. Zumal ihm natürlich auch etwas zusteht, schließlich kosten Infrastruktur und Bandbreite ja auch Geld.

Die andere Möglichkeit sind spenden. Ob an Youtuber (völlig ungeachtet ihrer Größe/Reichweite) wie Gronkh, PietSmiet, Moondye7, JeremiahRose usw, oder Twitcher wie PhunkRoyal usw, quasi jeder der mich in entsprechendem Maße regelmäßig unterhält (also nicht für jedes Video was ich irgendwo im Netz anschaue) wird von mir früher oder später auch dafür vergütet. Was mich zum zweiten Punkt bringt: Direkte Vergütung. Ob von den Werbeeinnahmen, oder den kostenpflichtigen Subs usw, bei all diesen Einnahmeformen halten 3te (mMn tlw. zu Unrecht, oder zu viel) die Hände auf. Beim Spenden ist das nicht der Fall. Hier kommt annähernd 100% (abhängig von der für die Spende genutzten Zahlungsform) des von mir gezahlten Betrages beim Empfänger an. Ein Punkt, der für mich nicht ganz unwichtig ist.

Deswegen hab ich zb. auch ein PCGH-Online-Abo, für mich nichts anderes als eine Art Spende. Ich bin schon über 13 Jahre hier auf PCGH/X, und ich bin gerne hier, deswegen "unterstütze" ich die Seite auch gerne finanziell. Nur deswegen habe ich das Online-Abo. Die im Gegenzug deaktivierte Werbung sehe ich lediglich als "Danke" von PCGH.

Und genau darum geht es nämlich in der Regel, wenn man an "Menschen" spendet, die ja so gesehen gar nicht in Not sind. Man möchte sich einfach für das was man von ihnen bekommen hat, und evtl. weiterhin bekommt, erkenntlich zeigen. Dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle über welches Vermögen der Empfänger verfügt, oder eben nicht. Das kann ein Gronkh oder PietSmiet sein (also jemand der monatlich richtig hart Schotter einfährt), aber es kann genauso eine MarmeladenOma und ihr Enkel sein. Es kann jemand sein der einen regelmäßig/täglich unterhält, es kann aber genau so ein Youtuber/Musiker/usw sein, der etwas besonderes tut/getan hat. Es kann für ein einziges Video sein, was einen zum nachdenken gebracht, oder einfach nur bei einem Problem geholfen hat, oder es kann ein Musiker sein, der seinen Stuff vielleicht sogar kostenlos anbietet (und dann natürlich auf Spenden hofft). Es kann zahlreiche Gründe geben, die in einem Menschen (nicht in allen!) das Verlangen auslösen, sich dafür finanziell bedanken zu wollen.

Deswegen hab ich schon vor Jahren gesagt, dass es so eine Möglichkeit auch für Postings geben sollte. Ich kann gefühlt im ganzen Internetz Daumen vergeben, aber so gut wie nirgends etwas unkompliziert (und anonym) spenden. Dabei ist das Netz voll von kostenlosen Beiträgen, in die tlw. richtig viel Arbeit gesteckt wurde, die sehr vielen Menschen einen Hilfe waren/sind, aber wo man dem Ersteller/Verfasser höchstens mal ein virtuelles "Danke" hinterlassen kann. Natürlich, diese Beiträge/Themen wurden kostenlos erstellt, und der Verfasser/Autor hat das auch gerne getan. Trotzdem kann es für einen hilfesuchenden Leser sehr wichtige Informationen enthalten, die sich auch finanziell positiv für den Leser auswirken können (Beispiel HowTo). Oder sogar neuen Lebensmut geben, und was weiß ich alles.

Aber anstatt zu überlegen warum Menschen überhaupt spenden, warum es vielen Menschen sogar sehr wichtig sein kann spenden zu können, fordert man einfach mal pauschal die Abschaffung solcher Möglichkeiten, mit den "dümmsten" Argumenten die einem gerade so einfallen. Natürlich gibt es auch eine missbräuchliche Nutzung der Spenden, und das in vielerlei Hinsicht. Aber das ist noch lange kein Grund sowas allgemein verbieten zu wollen. 



> Klar würde ich auch gerne ne vierstellige Summe pro Stunde mit quatschen verdienen. Aber wenn YouTube/Switch-"Stars" ihre Kind.. ähh.. "Fans" ausnehmen hört der Spaß (und auch der Neid) für mich ganz sicher auf.


Da(s) du so eine pauschale Aussage tätigst zeigt mir nur, dass du entweder keine Ahnung von dem Thema hast, oder ganz bewusst pauschalisierst. In beiden Fälle wäre es müßig dir zu erklären, was genau alles an so einer Aussage falsch ist. Aber vielleicht haben dich meine Punkte oben etwas zum nachdenken, oder auf eine andere Sichtweise gebracht. Spenden o.ä. sind nicht immer nur von einem Empfänger gewünscht. 

Im übrigen frage ich mich, woher du überhaupt belastbare Zahlen dazu her hast, welche Altersgruppe welche Summen spendet. 99% der Stream-Spenden sind absolut "minderjährigentauglich", und nur ein Bruchteil sind wirklich hohe Summen. Der Anteil an volljährigen Zuschauern in der Zielgruppe ist hier deutlich höher. Minderjährige die hunderte oder tausende €uros spenden dürften die absolute Ausnahme sein. Und wie gesagt, wenn Papa das rausbekommt kann er in der Regel völlig problemlos das Geld wieder zurückfordern. Und die "Youtuber" die ihre Fans wirklich ausnehmen (ala Bibi und "kauf meine Shice" usw), die stehen hier gar nicht zur Debatte (da die nicht streamen).



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Da wird wohl einigen auf dem Sterbebett die Augen aufgehen wenn sie realisieren, dass sie außer Youtube-Videos zu produzieren nichts produktives erreicht haben in ihrem Leben.


Weil die Unterhaltung von tausenden/zehntausenden/hundertausenden/millionen von Zuschauern (was bei den meisten größeren Youtubern ja auch bedeutet eine Firma zu führen und viele Angestellte zu haben) ja auch überhaupt nichts produktives ist, und um Welten weniger wert, als zb. im Kiosk Zeitungen und Brötchen zu verkaufen.

Also bei manchen Kommentaren hier kann man nicht mal mehr mit dem Kopf schütteln...

Weitermachen


----------



## Maverick3k (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Hä? Die Meldung ist von April. Und PietSmiet war von März... Ich hatte mitunter Gronkh übrigens bei der Rundfunkanstalt erwähnt bzw den Tip gegeben, ihn doch auch mal bitte zur Kasse zu beten, weil ich es unfair fand, dass nur PietSmiet angeschrieben wurde. Wenn schon, dann alle. Hatte einfach mal aus Interesse ne eMail an die NRW Medienanstalt geschickt Mitte März und es kam auch eine nette Antwort. Kann also sein, dass das alles auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist mit Gronkh.



Zum einen bist du nicht so wichtig.



pphs schrieb:


> diesem lappen sollte man alles entziehen. wie der an seine follower gekommen ist zeigt, wie verblendet und verdummt die "szene" ist.. von pietsmiet fang ich garnicht erst an. einfach nur müll die beiden.



Dann erkläre doch mal was er wie getan hat.

Das, was mich bei ihm am meisten stört ist die Tatsache, dass er immer wieder vorgibt, er oder seine Firma würden nicht so viel verdienen. Erst gestern hat er auf Facebook erneut geschrieben:



> Millionär bin ich allerdings immer noch nicht. Die PlayMassive übrigens auch nicht.



Screenshot von der Seite, weil ich nicht weiß wie man das verlinken kann (ist vom 23.06.17 und steht unter dem Bild mit "Geisterstunde".

Sieht man sich die Jahres-Bilanz von 2015 auf Bundesanzeiger.de an... Yep, glaube ohne Wiederworte seine Aussage. Es mag durchaus sein, dass das Geld nicht ihm alleine gehört, sondern den ganzen die mit PlayMassive involviert sind. Aber man sieht das auf jeden Fall genug Kohle vorhanden ist. Aber klar, der arm Gronkh verdient natürlich nichts und als er zum streamen angefangen hat, sind die Einnahmen davon zum ersten Mal nur für ihn, weil ja so wenig verdient. Dann kauft er sich ein Haus, achja, ist ja nur zur Miete...

Ansich hat er das alles Clever gemacht. Kein Netzwerk, aber Freunde in die Firma integrieren um so steuerlich Tricksen zu können (was nichts schlechtes ist, wenn man mehr/besser von der Steuer absetzen kann)

Was mich daran eben stört ist, dass er manchmal (!) gezielt Leute manipuliert, Dinge verschweigt, schlicht ignoriert oder versucht unter den Tisch zu kehren bzw. zu verharmlosen. Taktisches "auf die Tränendrüse drücken", wie bspw. im Fall vom Hund der wieder abgegeben worden ist, weil Pandorya nicht damit klar kommt... man natürlich auch nicht will, dass man ihr sagt, dass sie sich behandeln lassen sollte... ist ja alles kein Problem, kommt ja so gut zurecht... wen stören schon irgendwelche Trigger die Depressionen etc. auslösen können und die eigentliche Ursache ignoriert und nicht verarbeitet werden kann. Aber gut, ist nicht mein Problem.

€dit
Was ich meinte ist. Gronkh hat ja dann die herzzereissende Story erzählt und sich dann doch zu tränen hinreissen lassen. Emotionale Bindung erzeugen. Meine Meinung!

Mich kotzt nur diese Schauspielerei an. Das betrifft nicht nur Gronkh. Ich habe keinen Hass gegen ihn. 50% hasse ich ihn, 50% habe ich Respekt davor was er sich earbeitet hat. Die Art und Weise wie er das getan hat, sei mal dahingestellt. (Aber dazu wird ja pphs ja bestimmt noch was dazu sagen )

Für manche Youtuber wie "DerHeider", oder ehemalige wie Alberto habe ich nur Verachtung.

Spenden sind ansich OK, aber ich hatte, wo ich noch "Gronkh Streams" geschaut hatte sehr häufig den Eindruck, als würden manche nur Spenden um ihre Frage vorgelesen und beantwortet zu bekommen. Bei einer Zuschauerzahl bei Gronkh ist das sowieso unmöglich im Chat gelesen zu werden.

Nur um es klarzustellen: Ich habe nichts gegen Gronkh! Ich kann nur seine Art nicht ab und wie er mit manchen Dingen umgeht.




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ich fände es unbefriedigend wenn ich mein Geld lediglich durch Werbung verdiene, die anderen einfach nur auf den Sack geht.
> 
> Da wird wohl einigen auf dem Sterbebett die Augen aufgehen wenn sie realisieren, dass sie außer Youtube-Videos zu produzieren nichts produktives erreicht haben in ihrem Leben.



Andere zu Unterhalten und sich eine Fanbase zu erarbeiten ist durchaus etwas, was respektabel ist. 98% der Menschen versauern in ihrem Job. Nur ein geringer Bruchteil mag seine Arbeit bzw. macht sie gerne. Ist Youtube oder Streamen arbeit? Man sollte sich mit dem Thema mal richtig beschäftigen, am besten dann, wenn man die Absicht hat es "selber zu tun". 

Videoschnitt ist einfach? Durchaus, kommt aber darauf an was man wie machen möchte.
In der Masse ist es aufwändig und Zeitraubend. Schneide mal mehrere Stunden Videomaterial. (im Fall von Gaming bezogenen Videos)

Selbst nur vor der Kamera stehen oder damit rumzulaufen und dann das Rohmaterial schneiden ist durchaus Arbeit, vor allem dann, wenn man eine gewisse Qualität erreichen will. Viele Youtuber haben inzwischen professionelles Equipment, tslw. sogar Red Kameras, auch wenn bei manchen der eigentliche Content durchaus zum fremdschämen geeignet ist.

Trotzdem ist und bleibt es eines: Arbeit. Und das Rendern der Videos kann dann schon mal etwas länger dauern, vor allem in der Masse.


----------



## wurstkuchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Zum einen bist du nicht so wichtig.



Hä? ... ...


----------



## MoSys (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

@ INU.ID:

 Was ist denn das für eine "Meinungsmache" hier??? Abartig...

@wurstkuchen:

Die Streamer sind doch die "Wichtigen"...


----------



## Maverick3k (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Hä? ... ...



Das du glaubst, dass sie wegen dir gegen Gronkh vorgehen. So meinte ich das. Nun alles klar?  Habe sie damals ebenfalls angeschrieben. Sogar Antwort bekommen. Darauf habe ich dann erneut geantwortet und dann wurde es still... 



MoSys schrieb:


> @ INU.ID:
> 
> Was ist denn das für eine "Meinungsmache" hier??? Abartig...



Welche Laus ist denn dir über die Leber gelaufen?

Ich finde eine Reaktion wie deine "Abartig". Offensichtlich hast du eher nur Hassgerichtete "Meinungsmache" erwartet. Aber andere Meinungen oder Einstellung zu Dingen die nicht der eigenen entsprechen muss man schließlich nicht tolerieren. Nur die eigene Meinung zählt. Diskussionsbereit scheinst du auch nicht zu sein, sonst wärst du näher auf sein Post eingegangen. Naja was solls...


----------



## mcmrc1 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

In Deutschland ist eben alles verboten was nicht unbedingt erlaubt ist...


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> ...



Diese ganzen Youtube-Spacken sind doch so. Wie du sagst, dazu oft noch das Geheuchel, man würde ja nichts oder nicht viel daran verdienen, man macht es nich wegen dem Geld etc. pp. 

Und dann bei vielen eben noch diese massive Schleichwerbung, was nunmal verboten ist!

Man merkt auch an der Art der Person und der Qualität der Videos, wer das Youtube-Zeug nur wegen dem Geld macht, oder aus Spaß an der Freude und Leidenschaft. Ist einfach so.

Ich frag mich auch wer sich den ganzen Dreck überhaupt anschaut, dass immer solche Klickzahlen zusammen kommen.

Oder manche Hohlköpfe die sich irgendwelchen Abzock-"Netzwerken" anschließen und dann öffentlich rumheulen, weil sie gemerkt haben dass sie nur ausgenutzt und verarscht werden.

Ständig "Prank"-Videos wo auch der größe Volldepp merken müsste, dass das natürlich nur gestellt und abgesprochen ist.

UND NATÜRLICH IMMER DIE ÜBERSCHRIFTEN IN DEN VIDEOS GROSS SCHREIBEN !!!

SCHOCK - ICH BIN SCHWANGER ??? GESTÄNDNIS !!!


----------



## plusminus (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Jeden Tag stehen genug ,  sagen wir mal einfach gestrickte Leute auf , und Gronkh und Co finden sie 

Und das ist auch Ok solange sie sich an die Regeln halten und ihre Abgaben zahlen wie alle anderen auch .

Wenn Gronkh und Co aber glauben das nicht zu müssen sollten sie schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt werden , auch mit empfindlichen Geld Strafen und der Sperrung


----------



## wurstkuchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Das du glaubst, dass sie wegen dir gegen Gronkh vorgehen. So meinte ich das. Nun alles klar?  Habe sie damals ebenfalls angeschrieben. Sogar Antwort bekommen. Darauf habe ich dann erneut geantwortet und dann wurde es still...



1. was heißt hier vorgehen, wieso "wegen mir". Ich hab der Anstalt nur eine Liste mit Streamern überreicht, und alle Punkte aufgelistet, die bei ihnen erfüllt werden
2. du weißt nicht, welchen email Verkehr ich mit der Landesmediensanstalt NRW hatte, oder?
3. es passt zeitlich sehr gut, dass sie wegen meinem email Verkehr Gronkh angeschrieben haben

Ich hatte direkt, nachdem die Sache mit PietSmiet bekannt wurde die Medienanstalt angeschrieben, und ihnen ein paar große Streamer aufgelistet, die alle deutlich... sehr deutlich, größere Zuschauer haben als dieser gammel PietSmiet, den ich vorher nicht einmal kannte. Ich habe ihnen alle Punkte aufgelistet, die von zB Gronkh erfüllt werden. Daraufhin gab es ein Schriftwechsel und es wurde mir gesagt, dass sie der Sache nachgehen werden. Darauf zwei Monate Später kam dann die Sache mit Gronkh. Vielleicht Zufall, vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## tdi-fan (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> 1. was heißt hier vorgehen, wieso "wegen mir". Ich hab der Anstalt nur eine Liste mit Streamern überreicht, und alle Punkte aufgelistet, die bei ihnen erfüllt werden
> 2. du weißt nicht, welchen email Verkehr ich mit der Landesmediensanstalt NRW hatte, oder?
> 3. es passt zeitlich sehr gut, dass sie wegen meinem email Verkehr Gronkh angeschrieben haben
> 
> Ich hatte direkt, nachdem die Sache mit PietSmiet bekannt wurde die Medienanstalt angeschrieben, und ihnen ein paar große Streamer aufgelistet, die alle deutlich... sehr deutlich, größere Zuschauer haben als dieser gammel PietSmiet, den ich vorher nicht einmal kannte. Ich habe ihnen alle Punkte aufgelistet, die von zB Gronkh erfüllt werden. Daraufhin gab es ein Schriftwechsel und es wurde mir gesagt, dass sie der Sache nachgehen werden. Darauf zwei Monate Später kam dann die Sache mit Gronkh. Vielleicht Zufall, vielleicht auch nicht.



Ich mag diese selbst ernannten YouTube-"Stars" ja auch nicht, aber du kommst mir vor wie der selbsternannte Dorf-Sheriff, der in seiner Strasse nach Falschparkern Ausschau hält, kontrolliert ob die Hecke zu hoch gewachsen ist,  oder den bei der zuständigen Behörde anzeigt, der zu laut einen durch die Hose gejagt hat. 
Eben einer dieser Nachbarn, neben dem man nie wohnen möchte.  Nur schreibst du jede Behörde an, wenn im Netz was falsch läuft.
Dafür sind Behörden da, und nicht selbsternannte Sheriffs, die mit ihrer vielen Zeit nix anzufangen wissen.


----------



## D0pefish (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Früher war eben alles besser. Da konnte man faken, hassen, streamen und schreiben wie einem die Tastatur gewachsen war und es hatte sogar Niveau und ohne Ende Humor. Wenn man auf der YT-Startseite sieht wieviele Aufrufe und Likes ein gerade eingestelltes Video bekommt, es sind nicht selten hunderttausende, und man macht den Versuch es anzusehen, weil bei so vielen _Fans_ kann es ja nicht sooo schlecht sein, wird man durch die Bank weg schwer enttäuscht. Jetzt meint eine Medienanstalt, die anscheinend nur mit Dampfnudeln besetzt ist, hier wäre wichtiges Sendematerial für die breite Öffentlichkeit am Start. ^^ Die denken echt das Internet bzw. das WWW besteht nur aus Google, Youtube, Facebook, Twitter und E-Mail-Konten. Aber Moment! Schaltet man die Glotze und Volksempfänger ein, weiß man auf fast jeder Station wieso die so drauf sind. Warum so viele Jugentliche mit Netzzugang totale Blinsen sind, bleibt mir dagegen ein unlösbares Rätsel. Es gibt Videos, die seit über zehn Jahren auf youtube stehen und gerade einmal rund 3000 Aufrufe und 20 Likes haben aber verglichen mit dem Schund der Kinderzimmerstreamer göttliche Meisterwerke sind. Bei uns im Clan ist sowas verboten und als ich mit bald 30 nach einer geilen Jugend eingestiegen bin, gab es die Clan-Homepage mit den War-Ergebnissen, VoIP und das Spiel - mehr nicht! Wir wollen zocken und uns nicht von Fremden die E*er schaukeln lassen. Es kommt wohl nur zusammen was zusammen gehört. Weitermachen!


----------



## XXTREME (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> 1. was heißt hier vorgehen, wieso "wegen mir". Ich hab der Anstalt nur eine Liste mit Streamern überreicht, und alle Punkte aufgelistet, die bei ihnen erfüllt werden
> 2. du weißt nicht, welchen email Verkehr ich mit der Landesmediensanstalt NRW hatte, oder?
> 3. es passt zeitlich sehr gut, dass sie wegen meinem email Verkehr Gronkh angeschrieben haben
> 
> Ich hatte direkt, nachdem die Sache mit PietSmiet bekannt wurde die Medienanstalt angeschrieben, und ihnen ein paar große Streamer aufgelistet, die alle deutlich... sehr deutlich, größere Zuschauer haben als dieser gammel PietSmiet, den ich vorher nicht einmal kannte. Ich habe ihnen alle Punkte aufgelistet, die von zB Gronkh erfüllt werden. Daraufhin gab es ein Schriftwechsel und es wurde mir gesagt, dass sie der Sache nachgehen werden. Darauf zwei Monate Später kam dann die Sache mit Gronkh. Vielleicht Zufall, vielleicht auch nicht.



Wat bist du denn für´n Selbstdarsteller


----------



## wurstkuchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Ordnung muss sein. Wo komm wir denn da hin, wenn jeder Hans Wurst reich werden kann mit Youtube und Twitch. Das ganze Spenden und Donation Gebettel geht mir auch auf den Keks. Man muss die Leute einfach vor sich selber schützen, aber auch besonders Kinder und Jugendliche.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Ordnung muss sein. Wo komm wir denn da hin, wenn jeder Hans Wurst reich werden kann mit Youtube und Twitch. Das ganze Spenden und Donation Gebettel geht mir auch auf den Keks. Man muss die Leute einfach vor sich selber schützen, aber auch besonders Kinder und Jugendliche.



1. Sieh es dir doch nicht an!
2. Mich kotzt Neid ja so dermaßen an!
3. DU bist sicher nicht Schuld daran, im Rahmen des Datenschutzes würde dir sicher keiner übder die weitere Verfahrensweise Auskunft geben!
4. Fang doch selber an zu Streamen oder Videos zu machen, damit du nicht so neidisch sein musst!


----------



## ric84 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> 1. was heißt hier vorgehen, wieso "wegen mir". Ich hab der Anstalt nur eine Liste mit Streamern überreicht, und alle Punkte aufgelistet, die bei ihnen erfüllt werden
> 2. du weißt nicht, welchen email Verkehr ich mit der Landesmediensanstalt NRW hatte, oder?
> 3. es passt zeitlich sehr gut, dass sie wegen meinem email Verkehr Gronkh angeschrieben haben
> 
> Ich hatte direkt, nachdem die Sache mit PietSmiet bekannt wurde die Medienanstalt angeschrieben, und ihnen ein paar große Streamer aufgelistet, die alle deutlich... sehr deutlich, größere Zuschauer haben als dieser gammel PietSmiet, den ich vorher nicht einmal kannte. Ich habe ihnen alle Punkte aufgelistet, die von zB Gronkh erfüllt werden. Daraufhin gab es ein Schriftwechsel und es wurde mir gesagt, dass sie der Sache nachgehen werden. Darauf zwei Monate Später kam dann die Sache mit Gronkh. Vielleicht Zufall, vielleicht auch nicht.




Was läuft bei dir verkehrt?

Dein Name Wurstkuchen könnte eventuell was mit Jugendschutz zu tun haben, ich muss dich jetzt auch anschwärzen und von den Behörden zur Anzeige bringen lassen. 

Bist noch bei Sinnen in deiner beschränkten Welt? Ist es der Neid auf die ganzen Selbstdarsteller?


----------



## taglicht (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Ordnung muss sein. Wo komm wir denn da hin, wenn jeder Hans Wurst reich werden kann mit Youtube und Twitch. Das ganze Spenden und Donation Gebettel geht mir auch auf den Keks. Man muss die Leute einfach vor sich selber schützen, aber auch besonders Kinder und Jugendliche.



Hat dich die Tante von Bibis Beauty Palace abblitzen lassen oder bist du einfach nur neidisch, weil keiner dein Let's Play von "Landwirtschaftssimulator" sehen wollte?


----------



## Mitwed (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Hast du belastbare Beweise, dass das mit den Medien nicht so ist?
> 
> Edit: Zitat noch eingebunden



Hast du "belastbare Beweise" dafür, dass das mit den Medien so ist (hätte aber wenig lust drauf wieder einen von den Leuten mit solch einer Aussage wie deiner hier, aufklären zu müssen)?
Bin mir sicher, dass das Beweisen deiner Aussage "dafür" viel interessanter als die meine "dagegen".


----------



## azzih (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Versteh dieses Neid-Gehate auch nicht. 
1. Keiner wird gezwungen irgendwas zu sehen
2. Geht euch irgendwas verloren wenn andere Geld verdienen mit etwas, das ihnen Spass macht?

Bei manchen könnte man fast denken das irgendwelche verbitterten Opas an der Tastatur sitzen. Macht euch mal locker und gönnt andern. Wenn euch euer traditioneller 9 to 5 Job so sehr ankotzt, dann steht es euch ja auch frei was andres zu tun. War grad klettern in den Alpen und unser Guide da war ne 35 jährige Frau die vorher als Controllerin in ner großen Firma gearbeitet hat, aber ihr leben verändern wollte. Prinzipiell steht es jedem frei das zu machen was er gerne möchte, man lebt nur einmal...


----------



## Davi33 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Ich find das in Ordnug. auch die mussen sich an Gesetze und Richtlienen halten.

Was manche sogenante YouTuber von sich geben ist echt nicht für Kinderohren gedacht
da wird geflucht was das die Grosse klappe hergiebt.
Sowas Nachmittags im TV würd mann nur ein   piepen hören.

Und 18 Tietel Nachmittags spielen mit Kindern die es normal garnicht Spielen dürfen.


----------



## remember5 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Ordnung muss sein. Wo komm wir denn da hin, wenn jeder Hans Wurst reich werden kann mit Youtube und Twitch. Das ganze Spenden und Donation Gebettel geht mir auch auf den Keks. Man muss die Leute einfach vor sich selber schützen, aber auch besonders Kinder und Jugendliche.



Sieht nach Sarkasmus aus 

Jedenfalls - Getreu dem Sozialismus "Wenn wir schon nicht alle Reich seien können dann lasst uns alle Arm sein". Dafür sorgt schon der Staat


----------



## CHR20000 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Davi33 schrieb:


> Ich find das in Ordnug. auch die mussen sich an Gesetze und Richtlienen halten.
> 
> Was manche sogenante YouTuber von sich geben ist echt nicht für Kinderohren gedacht
> da wird geflucht was das die Grosse klappe hergiebt.
> ...



So. Und jetzt noch einmal auf Deutsch bitte!


----------



## efdev (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Warum zum Teufel redet ihr eigentlich alle nur von den großen Streamern irgendwie wird hier vergessen das es auch ganz schnell jeden betreffen kann der Streamt, ihr solltet also schon den ersten Post von INU.ID lesen denn dann würde auch nicht so viel Müll hier stehen  
Klar kann ein Peter und ein Gronkh die Rundfunklizenz bezahlen die werden durchrechnen ob sich das lohnt (siehe den 24/7 zweit Kanal) und dann entscheiden aber an die 99% anderen Prozent denkt wieder keiner außer die großen Streamer die sich gerade darum kümmern 

@Davi33 
Dann sollten die Eltern halt schauen was die Plagen so treiben und die Streams sind auch alle ab 18 gekennzeichnet die solche Spiele spielen


----------



## taglicht (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



remember5 schrieb:


> Sieht nach Sarkasmus aus
> 
> Jedenfalls - Getreu dem Sozialismus "Wenn wir schon nicht alle Reich seien können dann lasst uns alle Arm sein". Dafür sorgt schon der Staat



Könnte man meinen, allerdings passt Sarkasmus nicht zum Ausgangspost. Vielleicht setzt sich Wurstbrot einfach nen Aluhut auf und zieht innen Baumhaus. Da muss er sich dann nemmer mit diesen ganzen Youtubern rumschlagen und kann sich in aller Seelenruhe dem Studium seiner geistigen Verwirrung widmen.


----------



## Xtreme RS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Mitwed schrieb:


> Hast du "belastbare Beweise" dafür, dass das mit den Medien so ist (hätte aber wenig lust drauf wieder einen von den Leuten mit solch einer Aussage wie deiner hier, aufklären zu müssen)?
> Bin mir sicher, dass das Beweisen deiner Aussage "dafür" viel interessanter als die meine "dagegen".



Kannst  du wohl nicht oder nichts liefern, gelle?

Ich berufe mich für den Anfang mal einfach auf den Pressekodex...


----------



## yojinboFFX (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Was hier wieder ab geht.
Der Eine will ne Bürgerwehr gegen Youtuber gründen
Der Nächste Rundfunkgebühren abschaffen-oder besser gleich das Fernsehen-weil Er seine Nachrichten,Hintergrundberichte und Reportagen usw. von Youtubern bekommt....Ja ne is klar!
Und den Nächsten stört einfach nur,das Gronhk mehr Geld hat als Ihm selbst seine lieben Eltern an Taschengeld spendieren.
Und nicht vergessen,nur doofe Kiddys sehen sich so was an-weil man selbst lieber im PCGH-Forum seinen Tag verbringt.
Schon mal was von Leben und leben lassen gehört?
Gruß Yojinbo,Der voll neidisch auf Fußballprofis ist,weil Die mehr ham als Er, und nur nem Ball hinterherrennen!


----------



## mannefix (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Zwangsabgabe von Rundfunkgebühren verhindern. Nur wer gucken möchte bezahlt. Wie bei den Privaten.
Weil: Die öffentlichen verballern die Milliarden für schlechte Sendungen, Catering,...


----------



## Davi33 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

@ CHR2000
Noch mehr Deutsch geht nicht du hast ja jetzt schon Probleme es zur verstehn.

Und Ja ich meine es Generell für alle nicht nur die Grossen.

Das ist das Glück der YouTuber das sich viele Eltern mit dem Medium nicht Beschäftigen
denn wenn sie wüsten wieviel Müll die von sich geben.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Davi33 schrieb:


> @ CHR2000
> Noch mehr Deutsch geht nicht du hast ja jetzt schon Probleme es zur verstehn.
> 
> Und Ja ich meine es Generell für alle nicht nur die Grossen.
> ...



Er meint deinen Satzbau. Grammatik, Rechtschreibfehler sowie Zeichensetzung und deine Groß - und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## Gimmick (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Die TV Sender dürfen Sendungen mit Alterbeschränkungen nur ab XY-Uhrzeit ausstrahlen, brauchen als Firma einen Beauftragten für jeden Kram und werden im Rahmen dieser Bestimmungen sehr genau kontrolliert und im Internet ist man nicht völlig davon befreit? Nein! Doch! Ohhh!!111elf

Am Ende wollen die noch, dass Hobby-Schreiner Gustav Mustermann, der zwar seine Werke verkauft und davon lebt, aber das wirklich nur zum Hobby macht in seiner gewerblich angemeldeten Werkstatt Sicherheitsbestimmungen einhält. Wo kämen wir da hin?!
Ich seh es ja auch so, dass die bisherigen Lizenzmodelle nicht in das moderne Internetzeitalter passen, aber überrascht sein, dass man nicht schalten und walten kann wie man will.. naja. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass sich da schnell was tut und sich die Streamer Lizenzen mitfür Größe und Inhalt angemessenen Bestimmungen und evlt. Kosten besorgen können. Die Streamingfirmen wie PietSmiet sehen das ja genauso und betrachten das zum Glück relativ nüchtern. 



efdev schrieb:


> @Davi33
> Dann sollten die Eltern halt schauen was die Plagen so treiben und die Streams sind auch alle ab 18 gekennzeichnet die solche Spiele spielen



Dann kann man auch auf Pro7 den Porno um 11 Uhr morgend zeigen.




yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Gruß Yojinbo,Der voll neidisch auf Fußballprofis ist,weil Die mehr ham als Er, und nur nem Ball hinterherrennen!



Torwart gammelt eh nur rum bekommt dafür Geld!111


----------



## efdev (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch auf Pro7 den Porno um 11 Uhr morgend zeigen.



Nö aber du kannst um 11 Uhr morgens im Internet nach Porn suchen was ein Zufall und fündig wirst du bestimmt auch  
Das ist halt einfach nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Fernsehprogramm das will aber irgendwie keiner verstehen


----------



## Gimmick (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



efdev schrieb:


> Nö aber du kannst um 11 Uhr morgens im Internet nach Porn suchen was ein Zufall und fündig wirst du bestimmt auch
> Das ist halt einfach nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Fernsehprogramm das will aber irgendwie keiner verstehen



LiveStreaming ist zu vergleichen mit Fernsehprogramm.


----------



## efdev (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Gimmick schrieb:


> LiveStreaming ist zu vergleichen mit Fernsehprogramm.



Und wieso?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



plusminus schrieb:


> Jeden Tag stehen genug ,  sagen wir mal einfach gestrickte Leute auf , und Gronkh und Co finden sie



Privatsender wie RTL & Co finden ihr spezielles Publikum auch seit Jahrzehnten und verdienen Millionen  . 
Aber wie du auch schreibst, leben wir in einer Gemeinschaft mit Regeln und Gesetzen. Die neuen Medien werden letztendlich integriert. 
Allen kann man es sowieso nicht Recht machen.


----------



## Gimmick (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



efdev schrieb:


> Und wieso?



Allgemein entscheidet jemand bei Streaming wann etwas gesendet wird. Es gibt nur einen Stream, den man an oder aus machen kann.

Dass Youtube-Videos etc. etwas anderes sind ist klar. Und die Problematik dabei gibt es dann auch bei Netflix, Amazon-Prime und anderen Video on demand Anbietern.


----------



## BxBender (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Die hohen Tiere sollten sich endlich einmal Gedanken darüber machen, was das Wort "Rundfunklizenz" überhaupt bedeutet.
Man kann keine Gebühren von Personen verlangen, wenn diese gar keinen Rundfunk im eigentlichen Sinne betreiben.
Wenn die also Gelder für so einen Kram wie Internetstreaming verlangen wollen, dann müssen die das bitte schön gefälligst aber auch so nennen.
Und warum müssen Menschen eine Rundfunkgebühr bezahlen, wenn diese so etwas gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen?
So etwas ist eher eine staatlich festgesetzte pauschale Zusatzsteuer für die Bürger.
Wenn ich jetzt jeden Tag nach der Arbeit meinen blanken Hintern in die Webcam halte und das bei Twitch und Co. live reinstelle, muss ich dann auch eine Lizenz dafür erwerben?
Die versuchen aber auch mit allen Mitteln irgendwie an Geld zu kommen.
Aber ans Geld sparen denkt da bei denen auch nie einer.


----------



## CHR20000 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Crackpipeboy schrieb:


> Er meint deinen Satzbau. Grammatik, Rechtschreibfehler sowie Zeichensetzung und deine Groß - und Kleinschreibung.



Korrekt


----------



## -Chefkoch- (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Die sollten die Rundfunklizenz viel lieber vom Drachenlord verlangen, das könnte sehr lustig werden


----------



## remember5 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken für die die die Youtuber anprangern.

1. Die Youtuber verlangen von keinem Geld unter Androhung von "Gewalt" etc.
2. Die öffentliche Rechtlichen erzwingen Geld vom Bürger, egal ob er das haben will oder nicht, aufgrund eines Rundfunkstaatsvertrages (dem KEIN Bürger zugestimmt hat), unter Androhung von "Gewalt" etc.
3. Die "öffentlich Rechtlichen" erfüllen §249 StGB.  § 249 StGB Raub - dejure.org

Niemand wird gezwungen Youtube/Youtuber zu gucken und gezwungen dafür zu bezahlen. Das ist hier der entscheidende FAKT !!!!
Jetzt werden die Youtuber sogar gezwungen sich eine erzwungene Lizenz zu "erkaufen" beim monopolisten STAAT.

Die erzwungene Lizenz sich erzwungermaßen zu erkaufen beim Staat ist das Tüpfelchen auf den Rundfunkstaatsvertrag. Eine weitere Einnahme für NULL Leistung. Hauptsache es regnet €€€€€€€€€€€€uros

ps. Youtube hätte sich auch durchgesetzt und es hätte auch Youtuber gegeben wenn es keine Möglickeit der Monätarisierung gegeben hätte. Es geht bei den Youtubern also nicht nur um Geld.

Hier wird Verbrechen zu "Recht" umgedeutet. Bertold Brecht dreht sich schon im Grabe um. Aber diesen Ausmaß an Verbrechen kann man nur mit dem dümmsten und gutmütigsten Volk der Welt machen. Nirgends wo anders gibt's sowas. Ein Armutszeugnis für die Deutschen. Einst Dichter und Denker.


----------



## sam10k (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

interessiert doch keine sau von youtuber, twitcher etc. was der kleine deutsche michl und seine medienanstalt hier für richtig oder falsch hält.
ein erfolgreicher youtuber oder twitcher leistet sich einfach einen besseren steuer/rechtsberater und die sache ist erledigt.



> LiveStreaming ist zu vergleichen mit Fernsehprogramm.



es gibt im gesamten internetverkehr keine "rundfunkgebühr"
wenn du einen radiosender betreibst über ein webportal wird auch keine rundfunkgebühr erhoben.
die runfunkgebühr wird erst fällig bei tertestrischer übertragung.


////
Terrestrische Übertragung bezeichnet die Hörfunk- oder Fernseh-Übertragung von erdgebundenen Funksendern zu Empfängern mit Haus- oder Zimmerantenne, sowie tragbaren Geräten und Autoradios.
Rundfunkempfangseinrichtungen im Sinne des Rundfunkgebührengesetzes sind lediglich jene Geräte, die *'Rundfunktechnologien' verwenden (drahtloser terrestrischer Weg, Kabelnetze, Satellit)*. Ein Computer, über den mittels dieser Rundfunktechnologien Rundfunkprogramme empfangen werden können (etwa mittels TV- oder Radiokarte, DVB-T-Modul), ist demnach als Rundfunkempfangsgerät zu beurteilen.
Ein Computer lediglich mit einem Internetanschluss ist hingegen kein Rundfunkempfangsgerät, sodass dafür keine Rundfunkgebühren zu bezahlen sind, so der *Verwaltungsgerichtshof.*


----------



## Davi33 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Wow

Gut was los hier
Jetzt mal erlich es wird eine abgabe an den Staat kommen in einer Form
oder mein ihr der Staat läst sich Geld entgehn


----------



## sam10k (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



> Wow
> 
> Gut was los hier
> Jetzt mal erlich es wird eine abgabe an den Staat kommen in einer Form
> oder mein ihr der Staat läst sich Geld entgehn



menschen und unternehmen mit viel geld haben steuer/rechtsexperten zur hand.
und so gut wie kein großes unternehmen bezahlt in deutschland den vollen steuersatz.
einige wie zalando oder auch amazon zum beispiel nahezu gar nichts.
amazon hat u.a. eine eigene bank und macht bei ihrer eigenen bank schulden. aus den schulden werden gewinne gezogen und die sind  steuerfrei.



> Wo komm wir denn da hin, wenn jeder Hans Wurst reich werden kann mit Youtube und Twitch.





OMG


----------



## majorsky (24. Juni 2017)

Sau geil, jetzt müssen die sich dann zum Schluss noch einen "richtigen" Job suchen 🤣...

Bitte jetzt auch noch Bibi, Thiel und wie sie alle heißen 😈



remember5 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Nachdenken für die die die Youtuber anprangern.
> 
> 1. Die Youtuber verlangen von keinem Geld unter Androhung von "Gewalt" etc.
> 2. Die öffentliche Rechtlichen erzwingen Geld vom Bürger, egal ob er das haben will oder nicht, aufgrund eines Rundfunkstaatsvertrages (dem KEIN Bürger zugestimmt hat), unter Androhung von "Gewalt" etc.
> ...



Youtuber erfüllen allerdings den Tatvestands der Verblödung, Beinflussung und Abzocke Minder-jähriger oder Bemittelter unter Verbreitung gefährlichen Halbwissens...   

Wenn das ned mal eindeutig schwerer zu beurteilen wäre ��


----------



## cHimaro (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Leute Leute,



einfach den Sitz der Firma im Ausland eintragen und ab über .com.... 









MfG


----------



## remember5 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



majorsky schrieb:


> Youtuber erfüllen allerdings den Tatvestands der Verblödung, Beinflussung und Abzocke Minder-jähriger oder Bemittelter unter Verbreitung gefährlichen Halbwissens...
> 
> Wenn das ned mal eindeutig schwerer zu beurteilen wäre ��



Welche Abzocke???? Der Einzige der mich/dich/alle zur Kasse bittet per ZWANG ist der STAAT. Kein Youtuber zwingt dich ihn zu sehen, zu mögen oder nimmt dir das Geld aus der Tasche. Bitte keine Halbwahrheiten und Lügen verbreiten. Wenn du Youtuber bezahlst oder bei denen ein T-Shirt oder was auch immer kaufst dann ist das deine *freiwillige Entscheidung*. Wenn du dumm bist und bei denen jeden Scheiss kaufst dann ist das *dein Problem* bzw. des jenigen der *freiwillig* sein Geld dafür ausgibt. 

Schon doof wenn man nicht zwischen *Zwang* und *freie Entscheidung* unterscheiden kann 

ps. Zeig doch bitte dieses Gesetz des Tatbestandes der Verblödung, Beeinflussung und Abzocke etc. !!! Und wenn dann kann man dieses Gesetz auch auf dem Staat anwenden. Ob ein Richter dem Recht gibt ist ne andere Sache. Der ist ja dann Befangen. Ein Richter kann nicht den Staat verurteilen


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



remember5 schrieb:


> Welche Abzocke???? Der Einzige der mich/dich/alle zur Kasse bittet per ZWANG ist der STAAT. Kein Youtuber zwingt dich ihn zu sehen, zu mögen oder nimmt dir das Geld aus der Tasche. Bitte keine Halbwahrheiten und Lügen verbreiten. Wenn du Youtuber bezahlst oder bei denen ein T-Shirt oder was auch immer kaufst dann ist das deine *freiwillige Entscheidung*. Wenn du dumm bist und bei denen jeden Scheiss kaufst dann ist das *dein Problem* bzw. des jenigen der *freiwillig* sein Geld dafür ausgibt.
> 
> Schon doof wenn man nicht zwischen *Zwang* und *freie Entscheidung* unterscheiden kann
> 
> ps. Zeig doch bitte dieses Gesetz des Tatbestandes der Verblödung, Beeinflussung und Abzocke etc. !!! Und wenn dann kann man dieses Gesetz auch auf dem Staat anwenden. Ob ein Richter dem Recht gibt ist ne andere Sache. Der ist ja dann Befangen. Ein Richter kann nicht den Staat verurteilen



DAS stimmt eben NICHT! 
Gefakte Gewinnspiele: Verfahren gegen YouTuber! - Teil 1 - YouTube 
Gefakte Gewinnspiele: Verfahren gegen YouTuber? Teil 2 - YouTube

Und genau deswegen sind Lizenzen Sinnvoll. Abzocke gibt es zu genüge und Menschen wie Gronkh , Bibi oder auch Pietsmiet verdienen sich dumm und dusselig und sollen dann also auch noch belohnt werden? Nein Nein, faire Lizenzen sind Pflicht, solche Aktionen wie bei Uwe zb. geht gar nicht, es geht auch immer noch um Jugendschutz. Und solange die Youtuber sich so Querstellen und nichts zum Dialog beitragen wird es so weitergehen. Streaming halte ich nicht für schlecht, aber dieses Spenden von Geld sollte auch einen Maximalwert haben. Kleine Anmerkung: Bibi verdient Schätzungsweise 50.000-60.000€ im Monat. Mit Minderjährigen
Und Gronkh hat damals auch fein product placement gemacht und keinen hats gestört.  Und Livestreamen mag ja toll sein, aber man möge bitte nicht vergessen, dass die die derzeit am lautesten schreien, viele viel Euros verdienen und ganze Firmen drum herum gegründet haben. 

Und Remember also deine Aussagen zu GEZ, naja dazu sage ich mal lieber nichts...
Und bevor ich Pietsmiet oder Gronkh zitiere, nehme ich mal lieber die Fachleute dazu. Und JA, so eine Lizenz müsste Fair sein, also nicht mit Extra Mitarbeiter für Jugendschutz etc. Redaktionell Ausgearbeitet werden alle großen YT Känale:
nachgehakt: Wann braucht man fur Live-Streaming eine Rundfunklizenz? - YouTube
Wie gesagt, das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum oder ein Abenteuerspielplatz

Wenn man also den Cut bei zb. 500 gleichzeitgen Zuschauern macht (on demand ist hierbei egal) dann braucht man keine Lizenz
Wenn man zb. diese Sendungen nicht regelmäßig macht oder den Content gegen Geld anbietet (pay per View) braucht man auch keine Lizenz.
Also hier frisst eben die eigne Gier das Hirn. Und 500 Gleichzeitige Zuschauer ist auch nicht wenig

Leute schaltet doch endlich mal das Hirn ein... Ist ja fast so schlimm wie bei Ether


----------



## wurstkuchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Einfach peinlich der Comment, dass ne Rundfunklizenz ne Lizenz wäre für "terrestrischen Funk" oder Funklizenzen, völliger Käse!! Bei der Rundfunklizenz geht es in erster Linie darum, die Inhalte an rechtliche Grundlagen zu binden. Ein großer Schwerpunkt ist der Jugendschutz. Jeder, der eine Rundfunklizenz beantragt, muss einen Jugendschutzbeauftragten einstellen, eine gesonderte bezahlte Person, die alle Inhalte überprüft auf Jugendgefährdende Inhalte. Dazu kommt, dass man bis 22 Uhr keinelei Live-Streams zeigen darf, die gegen den Jugendschutz verstoßen (Gewalt, Spiele ab 18 ect). Wie es sich bei Videos verhält weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke, diese dürften dann auch nicht ins Netz gestellt werden, ohne geschnitten zu sein.

Und "es zwingt dich ja niemand deren Videos zu sehn"!? Das ich nicht lache!! Es mag keinen physischen Zwang geben (hoffen wir das doch mal), aber sehr wohl einen psychischen Zwang, besonders bei Jugendlichen und Kindern.

"Hast du schon das neue Klopapier von Bibi gesehn!?"
"Ne, wo, share mal den Link!"
"Hier! Habs schon in ihrem Fanshop bestellt!"
"Es ist das weicheste schönste best riechenste Klopapier dieser Welt. Du musst es unbedingt kaufen!"
"Das ist ja rosa und hat ihr Gesicht aufgedruckt!"
"Ich liebe diese Bibi, sie ist meine besteste Freundin!"

Ich finde die Donaten/Sub Sache auf Twitch sogar noch schlimmer. Da ist man dann quasi gewzungen zu "subben", denn dann ist man Teil einer coolen Comunity. Und man bekommt auch töfte Geschenke wie supi tolle Emotes, oder kann an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen die nur für Subs sind! Oder ist sogar ausgeschlossen am Chat teilzunehmen.

Viele große Streamer auf Twitch ist die Sache total über den Kopf gewachsen meiner Meinung nach. Hey du willst mit deinem lieblibgs Streamer "chatten"? Schick mir einfach ne 5Euro Donaten und ich lese deine Nachricht live vor!!!1

Ich ömmel mich immer weg, wenn ich alle paar Tage dann ne Donaten-Nachricht für 5Euro/$ lese wie "wurde im Chat gebannt, kannst du mich bitte entbannen?" Kein Problem, und entbannt! Mach ich doch gerne für meine Fans.

Jeder Jugendliche dürfte heutzutage mindestens PayPal haben, kann somit spielend leicht sein Taschengeld oder sonst was dafür verbraten. Oder einfach ne Pay Karte an der Tankstelle kaufen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Wie Krass diese Ausmaße sein können zeigt Bibi mit ihrem Lied sehr gut. Fyling Uwe auch.. Solche Leute lachen auch über 10500€, das verdient man in einer Woche (traurig aber wahr)

Solange diese schwarzen Schafe eben die Regel missachten, müssen ehrliche Youtuber leiden. 
Ich denke wir brauchen bei einem Omsi 2 oder Euro Truck Sim Stream keinen JuSchu beauftragten, aber wenn ich sehe das frei verfügbar indizierte Games abrufbar als Stream sind, dann stößt das auch mir sauer auf. 

Einfache Regeln müsste man machen, und die die sie brechen drakonisch bestrafen. 
Dummerweise haben die Youtuber daran kein Interesse, denn es geht hier ums Geld verdienen.

Dazu Herr Solmecke:
Wie beantragt man eine Rundfunklizenz fur einen Internetsender? | WBS


> In persönlicher Hinsicht müssen die natürlichen Personen oder die Vertreter von Gesellschaften primär folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllen, also vor allem:
> 
> unbeschränkt geschäftsfähig – also mindestens 18 Jahre alt – sein,
> die Fähigkeit, öffentliche Ämter zu bekleiden, nicht durch Richterspruch verloren haben,
> ...


Hieran müssen sich eben auch Youtuber dran halten. Punkt
Sollte für Gronkh und Pietsmiet ja eigentlich kein Thema sein

Nein es egeht eben hierrum: 





> Was kostet der Antrag auf eine Rundfunklizenz?
> 
> Beschränkt sich das zu lizensierende Programm nur auf die Verbreitung im Internet, liegt der Gebührenrahmen für eine Sendelizenz offiziell zwischen 1.000 und 10.000 €. Die konkreten Gebühren richten sich aber nach dem Verwaltungsaufwand und wirtschaftlichem Wert der Firma. Bei reinen Internetangeboten werden sie zwischen 1000 und 2500 € liegen.


Das hier lässt eben auch ein Geschmäckle nach sich. So arm sind die Herren Pietsmiet und Gronkh eben nicht. 
Gronkh - Vermogen und Verdienst durch Youtube Videos 2017


----------



## Gimmick (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



sam10k schrieb:


> es gibt im gesamten internetverkehr keine "rundfunkgebühr"
> wenn du einen radiosender betreibst über ein webportal wird auch keine rundfunkgebühr erhoben.
> die runfunkgebühr wird erst fällig bei tertestrischer übertragung.
> 
> ...



Das ist sowohl am Thema vorbei, als auch längst überholt.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



remember5 schrieb:


> Niemand wird gezwungen Youtube/Youtuber zu gucken und gezwungen dafür zu bezahlen. Das ist hier der entscheidende FAKT !!!!
> Jetzt werden die Youtuber sogar gezwungen sich eine erzwungene Lizenz zu "erkaufen" beim monopolisten STAAT.



Wobei ondemand Dienste wie Youtube, MyVideo usw. gar nicht betroffen sind. Es geht um Dienste die Live Senden und da ist es sowohl egal, ob es Audio (Radio) oder Video (Fernsehen, Streaming), als auch ob es per Kabel, Funk, Satellit oder Internet übertragen wird. 

Und Lizenzen oder Zertifikate die viel kosten braucht man für vieles. 

Wenn du Auto fahren willst, brauchst du eine Fahrerlaubnis. Für die Fahrprüfung alleine zahlt man auch 200€ - und dann kann man immer noch durchfallen.


----------



## remember5 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

@DKK007
Was hat den Autofahren/Fahrerlaubnis mit ******** labbern auf Youtube zu tun?
Ist das jetzt Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen?
Für Straßen ist leider der Staat verantwortlich und fürs Autofahren bezahlt man auch KFZ-Steuer damit die Straßen (Infrastruktur) instand gehalten wird etc. (Aber dafür ist der Staat schon total inkompetent denn etliche Milliarden werden Zweckentfremdet)
Die Infrastruktur wird von Youtube/Google bereit gestellt. Eigentlich müsste Youtube diese Lizenz verlangen und nicht der Staat. Aber scheinbar gibts hier ne WinWin Situation für Youtube/Google und den Youtubern. Beide verdienen, nur der Staat nicht  Er leistet dafüf aber auch nix. Würde der Staat eine Infrakstruktur bereitstellen müsste er weitere Steuern einführen die per Zwang einkassiert werden und ich wette da kommt nix bei raus. Sieht man ja bei den Öffentlich Rechtlichen. Viele wollen es nicht und brauchen es nicht. Intendanten etc. verdienen auf Steuerzahlerkosten "Löhne" im Sechställigen bereich für Blödsinn und Lügerei. Was glaubt ihr wo die 8Milliarden hinwandern und die reichen nicht. Nach der Wahl wirds weiter hoch gehen mit den Steuern. Egal welche. Und wenn man die nicht erhöht erfindet man neue.

@Allgemein
Und wenn es genug deppen da draußen gibt die die ganzen Youtubern gucken na und? Welchen Schaden richten die euch persönlich an? RICHTIG - GAR KEINEN !!!!

Ich möchte den jenigen sehen der mir beweisen kann das zB PietSmiet/Gronkh/FlyingUwe etc. auf ihn zugekommen ist mit der Forderung er möge ihm bitte Betrag X auf Youtubers Konto überweisen.

Niemand muss den Rotz von denen sehen aus egal welchen Gründen und niemand muss auch nur einen müden Cent bezahlen für die. Ihr müsst aber alle laut Gesetz Steuern/Abgaben/Rundfunkbeitrag zahlen ob ihr wollt oder nicht zahlen. Ob ihr es braucht oder nicht. Ob es nützt ode nicht. Interessiert auch nicht weil ihr gezwungen werden. 

Laborratten stellen sich schlauer an als mache hier im Forum. Unglaublich das man den Unterschied zwischen Zwang und Freiwilligkeit nicht versteht (eher nicht verstehen will). Manche hier wehren sich sogar noch Krampfhaft einem weiss zu machen Youtuber XYZ habe ihm was weg genommen. Guckt den Dreck einfach nicht.


----------



## majorsky (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



remember5 schrieb:


> @DKK007
> Was hat den Autofahren/Fahrerlaubnis mit ******** labbern auf Youtube zu tun?
> Ist das jetzt Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen?
> Für Straßen ist leider der Staat verantwortlich und fürs Autofahren bezahlt man auch KFZ-Steuer damit die Straßen (Infrastruktur) instand gehalten wird etc. (Aber dafür ist der Staat schon total inkompetent denn etliche Milliarden werden Zweckentfremdet)
> ...



Na wenn das so ist kann ich mich ja demnächst auch bei Youtube reinhocken und "Heil Hitler" plärren... muss sich ja keiner angucken, ne?


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Jedem steht es frei keine Steuern zu zahlen, man muss sich mit dem Leben, welches einem dann blüht, nur zufrieden geben. Ich wohne da ja doch lieber in der zivilisierten Welt und genieße die daraus resultierenden Vorzüge, als mich selbst im Wald versorgen zu muss.


----------



## remember5 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



majorsky schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist kann ich mich ja demnächst auch bei Youtube reinhocken und "Heil Hitler" plärren... muss sich ja keiner angucken, ne?


Dei glorifizierung von Geisteskranken machen dann eh nur Idioten oder ebenfalls Geisteskranke. Die würden auf Youtube ne gute Lachnummer geben. Kannst du also von mir aus machen wenn du deuschlands Lachnummer werden willst  Die mehrheit der Leute würde das sicher nicht gut finden und sicherlich würde auch keine Finanzierung im wesentlichem Sinne stattfinden. Zumal der Infrastrukturbetreiber das entweder raus nehmen kann und wird oder eben die Finanzierung streicht. Gibt ohnehin gut informierende Kanäle auf Youtube die nicht monätarisiert werden und genauso gibt gibts auch etliche ******** die eben finanziert wird.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jedem steht es frei keine Steuern zu zahlen, man muss sich mit dem Leben, welches einem dann blüht, nur zufrieden geben. Ich wohne da ja doch lieber in der zivilisierten Welt und genieße die daraus resultierenden Vorzüge, als mich selbst im Wald versorgen zu muss.


Schon die erste Lachnummer des Tages. Versuch doch mal die hälfte deines Lohns (Lohnsteuer) nicht zu zahlen. Geht schonmal gar nicht weil du gar kein Mitsprache recht hast über dein Geld weil du nur die Hälfte ausgezahlt bekommst du die andere direkt einkassiert wird. Die Lohnsteuer macht schonmal den größten Batzen aus. Über die Steuererklärung bekommste nichtmal 1% zurück von dem was dir aus der Lohnsteuer abgezogen wird. Und dann gibts da auch noch etliche andere Steuern.
Als normaler Arbeitnehmer biste ganz schön abgezockt. Als Arbeitgeber zwar auch, hast aber die Möglichkeit mehr abzusetzen. Konzerne (Aufgrund ihrer Komplitzen/Politiker/Lobbyisten) haben da nen schönen vorteil weil die so gut wie GAR NIX zahlen müssen und machen dabei sogar noch gewinn auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers.
Man kann durchaus in der zivilisierten Welt leben und nicht im Wald und trotzem mehr davon behalten. Vorraussetzung ist aber das man weiss für was man alles Zahlt. Beim Staat gibts aber nunmal keine Transparenz und auch kein Mitspracherecht. Würde der Staat einen Vertrag machen mit dem Bürger sehe das ganze anderes aus. Es müsste seine Dienstleistung offen leben und was sie kostet. So braucht er es nicht und kann machen was er will 


Die Youbuter sind nicht das Problem sondern der Staat ansich. Zumindest diese Form.

..und weiter!


----------



## efdev (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Wie sind wir denn jetzt von einer Hobby zerstörenden Lizenz (zumindest theoretisch bei der aktuellen Regelung) über GEZ zu Steuern ohne die im Endeffekt gar nichts geht gelandet


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Liest du überhaupt die Beiträge der anderen? Gronkh als Beispiel hat 5 Mio aufm Konto (schätzungsweise) und verdient 40.000 - 50.00€ im Monat. Auch dann hat man sich an Gesetze zu halten. Und Sorry ich schrieb in meinem Beitrag was die Vorraussetzungen für eine Lizenz sind, deswegen haben 80% von YT keine weil die Reichweite nicht so hoch ist. DrProof und andere kommen in Streams mal auf 200-300 Leute und sind somit darunter.
Im schlimmsten Fall kostet Gronkh diese Lizenz 2.500€ Bei einem Monatlichten Profit von 50.000€ ist das ja kein Thema. Er hat ja sogar eine Firma gegründet, also zahlt er auch steuern. Aber als Unternehmer gibt er eben selber die Werte weiter, hier wird kein Geld einbehalten sondern man bekommt eine Rechnung was man zu zahlen hat, und klar dass man als Unternehmer  mehr absetzen kann, man hat auch mehr Verantwortung. 
Man sieht aber anhand deiner Schreibweise, dass es bei dir mit der Bildung nicht so weit her ist. Wir haben als Staatsbürger und als Solidarstaat eben unseren Anteil zu zahlen, davon wird Oma Erna ihre rente bezahlt, aber auch Gesundheits, Soziales und ALG sowie Hartz4.
Ein Vertrag wäre wie in Griechenland wo STEUERHINTERZIEHUNG zum Volkssport mutiert ist. Die wehren sich auch dagegen nun Abgaben zu zahlen. Und wenn man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lässt das auch in Deutschland jährlich 150Mrd am Fiskus vorbei geführt werden, dann sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen. 
Alles in allem sind deine Argumentationen und dein Gekeife die Lachnummer. Faktisch muss man Regeln schaffen, und die gibt es. Es ist unerheblich ob ich mein Programm via Stream, Rundfunk oder TV Verschicke.. Und nebenbei angemerkt, die Lizenzen für Landesfunkhäuser und TV Sender sind natürlich wesentlich höher, hier kommt es auf die Erreichbarkeit an. 

Wenn ich also mit meinem Angebot monatlich 50.000€ verdienen würde, dann wären die 2.500 im Ernstfall einfach Peanuts. Und da der gute Gronkh eine GmbH hat, kann er nicht mal pleite gehen   Und dass die Besteuerung unfair ist, brauchen wir nicht drüber reden. Besagte wie Gronkh sind aber die Leute die nicht erfasst werden (Analog zum Armutsbericht: Gehälter bis 18.000€ werden erfasst, darüber nicht) 
Remember mein lieber, bitte mach dich erst schlau bevor du hier Unsinn erzählst. Danke
Und wenn es dir nicht in Deutschland gefällt, darfst du dann auch gerne wegziehen. Gibt genug andere Länder wo man machen kann was man möchte  

Wie gesagt wenn man die Streams bei 499 Usern dicht macht, dann kann keine Medienanstalt der Welt was.. Aber dann würde man ja auf Einnahmen verzichten..

@Majorsky:
Das ist ja das Perfide, das machen ja Julien, Apored oder KSFreak und andere.. Die verdienen mit Müll oder dem angeben wie toll sie sind Millionen. Und wenn man lange genug sucht, findet man sicher auch Holocaustleugner die VIPs sind.


----------



## Atma (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Bei dem was hier abgeht kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Fremdschämen³



majorsky schrieb:


> Youtuber erfüllen allerdings den Tatvestands der Verblödung, Beinflussung und Abzocke Minder-jähriger oder Bemittelter unter Verbreitung gefährlichen Halbwissens...


Sonst ist noch alles klar bei dir? Was bildest du dir eigentlich ein die Leute so dermaßen zu beleidigen und dumm anzumachen, die gerne und viel Youtube schauen? Dieses arrogante und überhebliche Gelaber widert mich richtig an. Geh wieder in dein Loch aus dem du hervorgekrochen bist, damit tust du der Allgemeinheit einen großen Gefallen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Atma schrieb:


> Bei dem was hier abgeht kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Fremdschämen³
> 
> 
> Sonst ist noch alles klar bei dir? Was bildest du dir eigentlich ein die Leute so dermaßen zu beleidigen und dumm anzumachen, die gerne und viel Youtube schauen? Dieses arrogante und überhebliche Gelaber widert mich richtig an. Geh wieder in dein Loch aus dem du hervorgekrochen bist, damit tust du der Allgemeinheit einen großen Gefallen.



Dummerweise gibts eben viele YTler die genau das machen:
Apored, Julien, FlyingUwe, KSFreak und die ganzen Verschwörer.. Er hat nicht ganz unrecht, wobei auch das zur Meinungsfreiheit gehört. Und lieber Atma wenn du lange genug in YT suchst findest du auch Antisemitismus und Fremdenhass...
So ist das leider


----------



## Atma (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Und lieber Atma wenn du lange genug in YT suchst findest du auch Antisemitismus und Fremdenhass...


Den findest du überall, wenn du lange genug suchst, auch in anderen Ländern. Antisemitismus und Fremdenhass gibt es in jedem Land.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Atma schrieb:


> Den findest du überall, wenn du lange genug suchst, auch in anderen Ländern. Antisemitismus und Fremdenhass gibt es in jedem Land.



In Deutschland gibt es aber Regeln, an die hat man sich zu halten.
Frag dich mal lieber warum Gronkh nicht einfach bei 499 Viewern zu macht? Es geht NUR um die Kohle.. Und er kann genauso wie Piet von Glück reden dass man keine Lizenzen nachfordern kann.. 
Wenn ich mich Selbstständig mache, brauche ich auch Lizenzen.. Ich kann auch ohne Arbeiten, aber das könnte böse enden. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Und lieber Atma wenn du lange genug in YT suchst findest du auch Antisemitismus und Fremdenhass...



Da muss man nicht mal auf Youtube suchen, das findet man auch hier teilweise und wird natürlich von uns entfernt und entsprechend verwarnt.



remember5 schrieb:


> Die Infrastruktur wird von Youtube/Google bereit gestellt.



Wenn du die News und meinen Post verstanden hättest, wüsstet du, das Youtube gar nicht betroffen ist. Bei der Rundfunklizenz geht es um Livestreaming Dienste wie Twitch.


----------



## Atma (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es aber Regeln, an die hat man sich zu halten.
> Frag dich mal lieber warum Gronkh nicht einfach bei 499 Viewern zu macht? Es geht NUR um die Kohle..


Bist du neidisch oder warum stört dich der Faktor Geld so sehr? Gronkh musste viel Zeit und Durchhaltevermögen reinstecken um dort anzukommen wo er heute ist. All die Mühe und Arbeit zahlt sich nun eben aus. Wenn du eine bessere Idee hast, kannst du dir ja selber aus dem Nichts was aufbauen . In Zeiten der Globalisierung stehen dir alle Türen offen.


----------



## tsalin (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

SCNR:

1) Spenden: Sind etwas was ohne Gegenleistung erbracht wird. Darf auch unter diesem Namen nur unter bestimmten Umständen angenommen oder als solche beworben werden. Es ist keine "Spende" etwas an einen Streamer zu zahlen, sondern es sind einerseits für diesen normale, zu versteuernde Einkünfte. Andererseits ist es auch keine "Spende" für den Zahlenden, denn meist ist es mit einer gewissen Gegenleistung verbunden (immerhin schaut man ja zu, oder stellt Fragen,...) und man kann es auch nicht von der Steuer absetzen. (Etwas anderes wäre es wenn der Streamer einen gemeinnützigen Verein bewerben würde an den man spendet. Aber davon hat der Streamer keine Einkünfte...

2) Rundfunk(lizenz): Ob und welche Geldbeträge hier zu zahlen sind ist sicherlich diskutabel. Das jemand der ein größeres Publikum im öffentlichen Raum erreicht sich aber einem Minimalstandard unterwerfen muss, sollte klar sein. Die beiden offensichtlichsten Aspekte hier sind Kennzeichnung von Werbung und Jugendschutz, aber auch solche Kleinigkeiten wie überhaupt eine sinnvolle Kontaktmöglichkeit für Beschwerden von Zuschauern, oder die Möglichkeit solche Aussagen wie "ich habe kein Geld dafür bekommen dass ich Euch dieses tolle neue Keyboard in die Kamera halte, sondern finde das wirklich gut", auch in der Buchführung (ja, das brauch man auch als Freiberufler) überprüfen zu können.

3) öffentlicher Rundfunk / Fake News: Die einen bezahlen ein ziemlich großes Netzwerk von Journalisten, Korrespondenten, Technikern. Die anderen glauben bessere Information mit 5 engagierten die eine Webseite betreiben anbieten zu können. Das weder das eine noch das andere immer die eigenen Ansichten (Politik...) noch die eigenen Vorlieben (die einen senden Musikantenstadel, die anderen machen Werbung für C-Promis und obskure "Experten") trifft, ist so. Aber der Qualitätsunterschied ist da, auch wenn man nicht zur Zielgruppe gehört. Wer "die Wahrheit kennt die die Mehrheit nicht wahrhaben will" sollte entweder eine unabhängig belegbare Wahrheit verbreiten (das nennt sich wissenschaftlicher Ansatz), oder sich fragen ob er vielleicht nicht selbst falsch liegt (das nennt sich Reflektion). Wer eines von beiden nicht liefern kann ist entweder ein schlechter Wissenschaftler, oder ein zweifelnder Gläubiger. Wer beides nicht liefern kann, dessen Beitrag ist wertlos.


----------



## IchAG747 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Hi zusammen,

ich will hier auch mal ein Senf dazugeben.
Zuerst einmal, ist es traurig zu lesen, wie hier im Forum miteinander umgegangen wird. Leider wird hier immer wieder versucht, Leute und Gruppen zu denunzieren, indem man sie als doof, dumm und anderes darstellt, nur weil man ihnen nicht seine Meinung aufdrücken kann. Ist sowas für einen angeblichen zivilisierten Staat nicht traurig? Konstruktives diskutieren untereinander brauch keine Beleidigungen.

Jetzt aber mal zum Thema:
In den letzten 20 bis 30 Jahren hat sich in unserer Gesellschaft, der Technik und den Medien viel verändert. Da muss der Staat(also wir, im Weiteren nur Staat) doch erst einmal im Grundsatz klären, wie damit umzugehen ist. 
[Kurzer Einschub: Der "Staat"=Wir; Der Staat besteht aus Repräsentanten, den Politikern, die wir als Volk demokratisch gewählt haben. Die Politiker sollen nun in unseren Namen die Politik, den Haushalt und auch Gesetze machen. Dafür stellen sie Mitarbeiter ein, die Beamten. Die Beamten sollen nun dafür Sorge tragen, dass diese Gesetze zur Anwendung kommen und der Haushalt verwaltet wird. PS: Auch wenn du jemand anderen gewählt hast, oder gar nicht, ist die Demokratie eine Mehrheitspolitik und so steht der "Staat" halt stellvertretend für uns. Ich bitte für diesen Einschub Bitte keine Kommentare, da er nur in etwa das Grundprinzip unseres Staates darstellen soll.]
Nun hat der Staat schon viele Gesetzte vor rund 50 - 100 Jahren gemacht, die auch heute noch ihre Gültigkeit haben. Da es nun aber viele Errungenschaften der Neuzeit zur Zeit der Gesetzgebung noch nicht gab, sind sie auch nicht mit direktem Wortlaut darin vorhanden. Das heisst jedoch nicht, dass diese Gesetze keine Anwendung darauf finden(das sogenannte Beamtendeutsch). Also muss der Staat nun im Weiteren klären, ob dieses so ist oder nicht. Dies passiert nun halt mit der Firma PlayMassiv GmbH. Ich sag hier gezielt PlayMassive GmbH und nicht Gronkh, da alle Rechte die Gronkh betreffen der PlayMassive GmbH gehören. Der Staat muss nun also klären, ob das Unternehmen PlayMassive GmbH mit seinen Live-Stream gronkh.tv den gleichen Bedingungen Unterliegt, wie es bei anderen Sendeanstalten der Fall ist. Ein Part davon ist dann wahrscheinlich, ob das Live gesendete Programm(nur der Livestream), auf Twitch, gleich zu setzen ist mit dem Live gesendeten Programm im Fernsehen(auch ein Live-Stream, nur auf anderer technischer Basis). Dabei wird es keine Rolle spielen, ob es sich um eine Aufzeichnung handelt, sondern der Fall ist, sondern dass es gerade aktiv gesendet wird, denn auch Fernsehsender haben Live-Shows. Und das kann ohne weiteres mit einem Livestream auf Twitch gleich gesetzt werden. Daher wird diese Frage letztendlich nur ein Gericht klären. Dementsprechend werden danach bestimmt auch wieder die Gesetze angepasst und vielleicht auch umbenannt(sowas wie "Medienausstrahlungsgesetz" und "Medienausstrahlungslizenzen"). Letztlich können wir darüber diskutieren, ob Unternehmen, die halt Ausstrahlungen über Twitch haben, gleich zu setzten zu sind mit Unternehmen, die andere Wege für ihre Ausstrahlungen nutzen und ob es sinnvoll ist dass diese Unternehmen dann Lizenzen zahlen müssen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das persönliche Angreifen der Personen die sich hinter der YouTuber-Person befinden auch nicht in Ordnung, da sich diese Personen häufig viel Arbeit damit machen. Jeder hat seinen Geschmack und jeder ist anders. Das muss einem nicht Gefallen und natürlich kann man seine Meinung auch kundtun, aber das kann man als zivilisierte Person auch ohne zu beleidigen und die anderen respektieren und akzeptieren.


----------



## Tassadar (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

So ein Schwachsinn. Wo soll das denn hinführen? Das jeder Streamer so eine Rundfunklizenz erwerben muss?

Ich finde, man sollte dann aber auch eine Lizenz fürs Video-Hochladen einführen. 
Denn das geht ja mal gar nicht, dass da jeder einfach machen kann was er will. 
Man bedenke nur wie da unsere Meinung und so manipuliert werden kann. 
Die Fernsehsender machen sowas böses ja nicht ...


----------



## remember5 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du die News und meinen Post verstanden hättest, wüsstet du, das Youtube gar nicht betroffen ist. Bei der Rundfunklizenz geht es um Livestreaming Dienste wie Twitch.


Dir ist scheinbar nicht wirklich klar das es eine Lüge ist. Selbst wenn diese Rundfunkmedienanstallt mit dem Argument der "Streamingdienste" daher kommt, dass ganze wird sich auf alle Fälle ausweiten. Klar können sich Gronkh,FlyingUwe usw. das leisten. Erstens ist es aber immernoch Unrecht per Gesetz und zweites wird das so ausgeweitet das jeder der auch nur seine Meinung sagt, insbesondere die dem der Staat mißfällt gesperrt wird bzw. keine Linzenz bekommt. Ganz davon abgesehen das sich das viele kleine Youtuber nicht leisten können. Zwangsläufig wird das bedeuten das Youtube genauso langweilig seien wird wie die öffentlich Rechtlichen.
Es läuft alles auf Zensur hinnaus. Das hier ist nur der Vorstoß.


----------



## Woyzeck (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



remember5 schrieb:


> Dir ist scheinbar nicht wirklich klar das es eine Lüge ist. Selbst wenn diese Rundfunkmedienanstallt mit dem Argument der "Streamingdienste" daher kommt, dass ganze wird sich auf alle Fälle ausweiten. Klar können sich Gronkh,FlyingUwe usw. das leisten. Erstens ist es aber immernoch Unrecht per Gesetz und zweites wird das so ausgeweitet das jeder der auch nur seine Meinung sagt, insbesondere die dem der Staat mißfällt gesperrt wird bzw. keine Linzenz bekommt. Ganz davon abgesehen das sich das viele kleine Youtuber nicht leisten können. Zwangsläufig wird das bedeuten das Youtube genauso langweilig seien wird wie die öffentlich Rechtlichen.
> Es läuft alles auf Zensur hinnaus. Das hier ist nur der Vorstoß.


Das stimmt überwiegend nicht und zeugt von Unkenntnis, wie Staat und Recht in Deutschland organisiert sind. Danke dafür, aber es hilft leider nicht weiter.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Lustig ist auch das eine Video von "flyinguwe", wo man sieht dass er und seine Alte überhaupt nicht blicken, was der Sinn einer Strafe ist.

Denn da jammern sie rum, die Strafe sei ja viel höher als das, was man mit den Videos verdient hätte *facepalm*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die da geistig eh auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer unterwegs waren, denn bei der Schleichwerbung geht es ja eben gerade nicht um die Verdienste durch youtube, sondern um Verdienste durch die beworbenen Produkte. Schnell geheiratet wurde jetzt auch auch noch, natürlich ist das reiner Zufall dass das so kurz nach der Strafe kommt ^^

Youtube sollte hier endlich handeln. Es kann nicht sein dass solche Leute mit Geld nur so zugeschissen werden, die dann meist natürlich auch überfordert mit dem ganzen Thema sind, was Rechtslage und Verträge angeht.


----------



## efdev (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Youtube sollte hier endlich handeln. Es kann nicht sein dass solche Leute mit Geld nur so zugeschissen werden, die dann meist natürlich auch überfordert mit dem ganzen Thema sind, was Rechtslage und Verträge angeht.



Das ist wiederum das Problem von den Youtubern das werden hoffentlich auch noch viel mehr lernen ihren Kram zu kennzeichnen und die meisten seriösen Youtuber und Streamer machen das auch schon. 
(wobei mir bei Streamern dahingehend eh noch nichts aufgefallen ist das einzige was ich da kenne sind Sponsoren in der Beschreibung oder irgendwo im Bild) 
Aber ein Flying Uwe oder eine Bibi sind auch nicht der Maßstab denn so wie diese paar benehmen sich immer noch eine Minderheit genauso wie auch die wenigstens in der Art verdienen


----------



## BiJay (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es aber Regeln, an die hat man sich zu halten.
> Frag dich mal lieber warum Gronkh nicht einfach bei 499 Viewern zu macht? Es geht NUR um die Kohle.


Er kann die maximalen Zuschauer nicht begrenzen. Es geht auch nicht darum wieviele zuschauen sondern wieviele zuschauen könnten. Und Leute auszugrenzen wäre ja viel schlimmer.


----------



## MySound (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Och Mist, was mach ich dann jetzt Abends wenns kein Bibi's Beauty Palace mehr zu sehen gibt??? *schnief*

Die deutsche "Youtube-Szene" ist doch eh.... Wenn ich mir die Spa*tis à la LeFlord und co. ansehe... naja, lassen wir das.


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Keine Sorge, um Youtube geht es hier nicht.


----------



## OField (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde das nicht schlecht, da man dort dann zum Teil mit den Streamern zusammen spielen kann.


Bzw. generell die Interaktion , auch im Chat. gerade kleinere Streamer .. bis 100-200 Zuschauer haben ja noch die Möglichkeit auf das geschriebene einzugehen.


----------



## MySound (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



keinnick schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, um Youtube geht es hier nicht.



Mir egal welches das übertragende Medium ist, ob das nun Twitch, Facebook Live oder wat weiß ich ist...

Mieser Content bleibt mieser Content, egal wo man es sich ansieht.


----------



## efdev (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



MySound schrieb:


> Mir egal welches das übertragende Medium ist, ob das nun Twitch, Facebook Live oder wat weiß ich ist...
> 
> Mieser Content bleibt mieser Content, egal wo man es sich ansieht.


Und du bist jetzt derjenige der das zu Entscheiden hat was mieser Content ist und was nicht? 
Echt faszinierend was hier für Leute sich herumtreiben


----------



## taglicht (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Da wird wohl einigen auf dem Sterbebett die Augen aufgehen wenn sie realisieren, dass sie außer Youtube-Videos zu produzieren nichts produktives erreicht haben in ihrem Leben.



Stimmt, ich kann mir richtig gut vorstellen, wie sie da gebettet in Satin das letze Glas Champagner schlürfen, sich noch einmal den Kontostand von der scharfen Ursula vorlesen lassen und die vertane Zeit betrauern...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Da wird wohl einigen auf dem Sterbebett die Augen aufgehen wenn sie realisieren, dass sie außer Youtube-Videos zu produzieren nichts produktives erreicht haben in ihrem Leben.



Du meinst so wie auch Künstler, Formel 1-Fahrer, Schauspieler, Musiker, Pfarrer / Priester, Schriftsteller und andere die nicht im schweiße ihrer eigen Hände Arbeit einen Acker bestellt, einen Fisch gefangen, oder ein Haus gebaut haben? 

Ich will mal die Welt ohne die ganzen nutzlosen Filme, Youtube- / Videos, Musik und dergleichen sehen. Garantiert ein lebenswerterer Ort.


----------



## OField (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

The Envy is strong in this Thread.

Mal ehrlich, hier wird doch einfach vom Klassischen Fernsehen gegen Streamer geschossen, weil ihnen die Zuschauer weglaufen. Und die ganzen Hater hier, reiten auf der Welle mit. Klar ist so etwas wie Bibi nicht gerade die Repräsentation von Intelligenz, aber neither is Hartz IV TV.



> Und unsere Herren Politiker haben so gar kein Interesse an einer Änderung des Gesetzes. Sie würden direkt Geld verlieren,


Aus finanzielle Sicht ist das total irrelevant. Die Anzahl an deutschen Streamern, die sich die Gebühr leisten kann, kann man wahrscheinlich mit 10 Fingern abzählen.

Jugendschutz ist auch so ein pseudo Argument. Die On Demand Videos kann jeder 5 Jährige aufrufen, und zwar vor 22 Uhr. 

http://www.die-medienanstalten.de/f...sgrundlagen/Richtlinien/Checkliste_Web-TV.pdf


----------



## MySound (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



OField schrieb:


> The Envy is strong in this Thread.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, hier wird doch einfach vom Klassischen Fernsehen gegen Streamer geschossen, weil ihnen die Zuschauer weglaufen. Und die ganzen Hater hier, reiten auf der Welle mit. Klar ist so etwas wie Bibi nicht gerate die Repräsentation von Intelligenz, aber neither is Hartz IV TV.



Wie bereits geschrieben: Schei* Content bleibt schei* Content, egal über welches Medium


----------



## MySound (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



efdev schrieb:


> Und du bist jetzt derjenige der das zu Entscheiden hat was mieser Content ist und was nicht?
> Echt faszinierend was hier für Leute sich herumtreiben



Für mich persönlich bin ich das, ja 

Mir persönlich geht nix verloren wenn Gronkh und co. bei Youtube verschwinden.

Definiere doch mal "was für Leute" ich in Deinen Augen bin? Ansonsten kannst Du die unterschwelligen Beleidigungen lassen, danke.


----------



## efdev (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*



MySound schrieb:


> Definiere doch mal "was für Leute" ich in Deinen Augen bin? Ansonsten kannst Du die unterschwelligen Beleidigungen lassen, danke.



Leute die sich für das Medium überhaupt nicht interessieren (und keine Ahnung haben denn um YT geht es hier nicht) und dann noch darauf hoffen das es verschwindet  . 
Ich könnte das jetzt noch weiter erklären warum deine Art einfach ******* ist aber das wäre OT


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Lass den doch. Es wird schon was geben was der Kollege guggt oder hört und wenn das verschwindet, wird der auch blöd guggen.


----------



## taglicht (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rundfunklizenz: Auch Youtuber "Gronkh" soll Erlaubnis für Streaming erwerben*

Ich bin ja für 24/7 "Meine kleine Farm"! AUF ALLEN SENDERN!111


----------

